# Ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecke Großheubach



## Micro767 (29. Juli 2015)

Auf das auch diese Stecke ein eigenes Thema bekommt 

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1

Eröffnung war letztes Wochenende


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juli 2015)

Wir wollen kommenden Samstag zum testen vorbei kommen und hoffen das die Stecke der Mil1 und Am1 ähnelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (30. Juli 2015)

lt. Beschreibung sollte sie sogar noch Anspruchsvoller sein (Fahrtechnisch), was mir gut gefallen würde. Ich bitte dich, @Micro767 nach deiner Befahrung um einen Bericht


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2015)

klar doch


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2015)

Hallo,

so kurzer Bericht  die Gh1 kommt nicht an Am1 und erst recht nicht an die Mil1 ran, natürlich ist es eine schöne abwecklungsreiche Stecke, keine Frage ! Aber für so technisch wie beschrieben halten wir sie nicht. Wir: das waren 5 Jungs mit 140-160 mm Federweg und Ü40

Belegt also nach unserem Ränking "nur" Platz 3 der Geo Naturpark Stecken

Tip: den Döhner Trail gerade durchfahren und sich den schlenker nach lings sparen. Wir hatten das Schild eh übersehen und sind dann noch mal zurück nur um den Trailabschnit zu umfahren.

Der Döhner Trail ist mit abstand der schönste und anspruchvollste Trail der Tour


----------



## bernd e (3. August 2015)

Na das passt ja, bin auch Ü40 mit 160mm Bike. Danke für deine Einschätzung! Ich denke auch, dass Niveau der MIL zu toppen ist schwer. Die ist echt gut gelungen.


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2015)

Die Strecke hat Potential auf dem ersten Trail sahen wir leichte Spuren rechts und links abgehend / zurück kommend aber die Spuren sind nach einer Woche noch so unscheinbar ...

Sie ist Toll gemacht und natürlich auch ein fettes Kompliment an die Verantwortlichen & Helfer die das alles möglich gemacht haben !

Wir wären froh wenn wir für so schöne & abweckslungsreiche Touren nicht gleich 80km Anfahrtsweg hätten


----------



## epic-mtb (21. August 2015)

Konzeption und Entstehung der GH 1 im Vergleich zur MIL 1

Hallo Biker!
Die MIL 1 und die GH 1 verlaufen nur innerhalb der Gemarkungsgrenzen von Miltenberg bzw. Großheubach. So brauchten keine Nachbarkommunen (z.B. wie bei Am 1) bzw. nur die politischen Entscheidungsträger der einen Kommune überzeugt werden. Diese waren auch finanziell gefordert, Großheubach besonders, da bekanntermaßen nicht im Odenwald liegend und somit nicht Mitglied des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald, so dass dieser zur Ausschilderung nichts dazu geben konnte. In Miltenberg verläuft die Strecke fast ausschließlich im stadteigenen Wald, sodass kaum mit weiteren Grundstückseigentümern (z.B. Schonung von Rückzugsgebieten des Wilds) verhandelt werden musste, und so auch mehr gebaut werden konnte. Zudem gibt es bei der Radsportabteilung des TVM wirklich sehr engagierte Aktive, denen ich hier meinen besonderen Respekt ausdrücke.
Die GH 1 besteht dagegen nur aus natürlichen Strecken, hat also keine Kunstbauten und keine nur für die Biker erstellte Pfade. Nur so waren Eigentümer, Jäger und Gemeinde einverstanden. So entstanden der SH -Trail und der Klingenpfad aus Wanderwegen, hier ist, wie auch beim Eselsweg, besonders mit Fußgängern zu rechnen. Übt bitte Rücksicht! Ein freundlicher Gruß  und langsames Vorbeifahren wirken Wunder. Beim Döhner-Trail wurde ebenfalls ein kaum noch benutzter Wanderweg insbesondere vom Namensgeber und Streckenpaten mit einfachen Mitteln hergerichtet. Dadurch wurde das Steilstück des parallelen Eselswegs geschont. Deshalb gibt es kaum Alternativen mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden wie bei der MIL 1. Die GH 1 hat drei sehr steile und somit konditionell herausfordernde Up-Hills, die erste umgeht so auch teilweise den Fußgängerverkehr vom Kloster Engelberg. Im letzten Drittel der Strecke ist ein wenig Asphalt zu befahren, bis es nochmals in die Herausforderung Klingenpfad geht. In diesem Bereich gäbe es schon bessere Alternativen, aber Grundstückseigentümer/Jagdpächter wollten das nicht. Man muss auch Kompromisse eingehen, wobei besonderer Dank an den Jagdpächter im Bereich Eselsweg ergeht. Hier ein Tipp: Beim letzten Up-Hill durchfährt man das Trail-Gelände des MSC Großheubach. Hier kann man sich auch mit den motorisierten Kollegen unterhalten oder deren Können bestaunen (schaut in die Steinbrüche, teilweise trainieren deutsche Meister). Die Strecke hat aber erstens den Vorteil, dass man an vielen Stellen (der Reihe nach Kloster Engelberg, Klotzenhof, MSC-Vereinsheim, Rosshof und dann am Ende/Start der Biergarten und viele Gaststätten und Häckerwirtschaften im Ortskern) einkehren kann und auch frühzeitig zum Startpunkt zurückkehren kann (der Reihe nach: Ende SH-Trail dem Rotweinwanderweg folgend, Ende Döhnertrail runter zu  den Tennisplätzen, nach Oettingerbruch runter in das Wohngebiet). Zudem kann man schon im letzten Teil des SH-Trail am Steinbruch über einen Abwärts-Pfad direkt nach Miltenberg-Nord bzw. über die Martinsbrücke nach Bürgstadt und Miltenberg-Altstadt biken, wobei man natürlich viel verpasst. Weiterhin kann man am Startpunkt den Rest der Familie auf eine gemütliche Radtour entlang des Mains schicken, während man selbst die GH 1 angeht und trifft sich dann wieder zu Bier oder Wein .

Auch für die Sicherheit ist und wird gesorgt; dazu demnächst mehr.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß auf den Strecken und immer Grip unter den Stollen.

Gruß
Walter


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. August 2015)

Habe heute auch mal die Runde gedreht. Mein Fuhrwerk war zwar auch etwas "2much" hatte aber gepasst da ich von der MIL1 gekommen bin und mir die Runde noch anschauen wollte. Lob an die Verantwortlichen, hatte meinen Spaß. Auch wenn ich wohl das nächste mal mit dem Hardtail kommen werde. Hoffentlich ist es dann auch nicht so heiß wie heute


----------



## chrisk78 (2. September 2015)

heute bin ich die GH1 auch mal gefahren.
Sie ist konditionell anspruchsvoller als AM1 und MIL1. Mehr steilere Uphills dafür weniger technisch schwierige Downhills. Da muss ich Mirco767 recht geben. Döhner-Trail hat im unteren Drittel guten Flow. Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich dennoch. Vor der letzten Treppe des Downhills am Busigberg könnte man für Erstbefahrer wirklich noch ein großes Warnschild aufstellen. Gerne werden die aufgestellten Schilder "langsam fahren" am Anfang des Trails überlesen oder nicht wirklich ernst genommen  Hat Spass gemacht und ich werde sicher nicht das letzte mal den ein oder anderen Trail auf der Strecke durchfahren.


----------



## Affekopp (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

vergangenen Donnerstag bin ich die *Großheubach GH1* abgefahren. Hier ein kleiner Streckenbericht.

*allgemeine Streckeninformationen:*

*ca. 30 KM
ca. 920 HM*






*persönliche Streckeninfo:*

Der Strecke führt über Feld- und Waldwege und mit einem für Spessart Verhältnisse sehr hohen Trailanteil. Die Auffahrten sind meist Schotterlastig jedoch führen die Abfahrten _meist_ über naturbelassene Trails (insbesondere in den ersten 20KM!) - womit die Prioritäten auch korrekt verteilt sind. 

_Persönlich_ würde ich die Strecke in zwei Abschnitte einteilen. Bis KM 20 (Abschnitt 1) befinden sich die zehrenden, langen Anstiege jedoch auch die schönen, langen und technisch anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten (SH1 & Döhnertrail). Ab KM20 (Abschnitt 2) ist die Streckenführung fahrttechnisch nicht so anspruchsvoll ausgelegt, jedoch erhält man auf den (z.T. auch geteerten) Feldwegen einen excellenten Ausblick in die Täler des Landkreises. Ganz am Ende befindet sich noch eine knackige Abfahrt (ab Busigberg). 

Weiterführende Infos: 
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-miltenberg/art3999,3722663
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1

* Streckenbschaffenheit (Stand: Mai.2016)*
Die Strecke ist 100% fahrbar! (... auch nichts ausergewöhnliches im Spessart ). Aktuell keine Sturmschäden, etc.!

_Hinweis:_
Bei Matsch, nach anhaltendem Regen, etc. ist die Strecke (Rampen & Abfahrten) um einiges anspruchsvoller!
*
Beschilderung:*
sehr gute Beschilderung im Sichtbereich angebracht. Mit wichtigen Ergänzungen an Schlüsselstellen. Jedoch wie überall, gilt es Augen auf, sonst verpasst man ggf. eine Abzweigung. Ein Navi ist jedoch definitiv nicht erforderlich! 

*Streckensymbol/-e:*





*Verpflegung:*
Es befinden sich eine Gaststätte direkt auf der Strecke (KM26: Gut Rosshof), sowie ein Biergarten am Parkplatz am Main (Streckenanfang/-ende). 


*FAZIT:*
Empfehlenswert für jeden der gefallen an weitestgehend naturbelassenen Strecken findet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic-mtb (16. Juli 2016)

*Streckenteilsperrung wegen Holzeinschlagarbeiten und Waldwegebau.*

Ein Teil der GH 1 ist gesperrt.
Demnächst wird eine Umleitung ausschildert.

Die Gesamtstrecke wird sich dadurch um einige Höhenmeter und ca.2 bis 3 Km verkürzen.

Für Insider: Nach SH-Trial 1 und 2 nicht SH- Trial 3 befahren sondern hier links abbiegen ( unterer Rühlesbergweg ) Weg führt wieder auf die Orginalstrecke.

Gruß

Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (20. Juli 2016)

*Umleitung wegen Holzeinschlagarbeiten und Waldwegebau*
Hallo Biker!
Die Umleitung ist ausgeschildert. Bitte nicht in den gesperrten Teil einfahren. Lebensgefahr. 
Wir müssen uns nach Abschluss der Arbeiten erst den Zustand der Strecke dort anschauen und geben dann Bescheid.
Danke

Gruß Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (18. August 2016)

*Strecken-Sicherheit 
*
Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker!

Am Samstag, 20.08.2016, finden Übungen und Begehungen auf der GH1 statt.
Nicht wundern, wenn Feuerwehrleute und Rotkreuzler mitsamt Einsatzfahrzeugen auf und an der Strecke unterwegs sind. Es finden Übungen, die die Rettung von verunfallten Streckennutzern simulieren, statt. Es wird dabei ein Rettungskonzept überprüft

Bitte noch aufmerksamer fahren, um nicht aus einer Übung gleich einen Ernstfall zu machen.

Immer Grip unter den Stollen und unfallfreies Biken

wünscht

Walter


----------



## Giesskaennchen (23. August 2016)

Servus @epic-mtb !

Hast Du ne Info, wie es kommendes Wochenende auf der Strecke aussieht (nachdem ja am Hand gegenüber nix mehr geht)?
Sperrungen, Fällungen, Umgehungsstrassen


----------



## epic-mtb (24. August 2016)

Hallo, insbesondere @Giesskaennchen!

Die Profi-Waldarbeiter sind soweit fertig, sind tatsächlich nach Miltenberg abgezogen. Es wird derzeit noch Holz abgefahren. Deshalb auf den breiten Forstwegen mit LKW rechnen. Auch können vereinzelt noch private Holzhacker unterwegs sein. Aber damit muss man an Samstagen überall rechnen.
Wer der ausgeschilderten Strecke folgt, dürfte viel Spaß haben.
Es gibt sogar ein neuen Trial. Vom Eselsweg zweigt dieser zum Hunnenstein ab. Er mündet dann direkt in den S-H-Trial. Er ist auch schon ausgeschildert, es fehlt nur noch das Trial-Schild.

Dank auch allen Bikern, die uns "Fußgängern" am Samstag duldeten.
Erfreulich war die Tatsache, dass die Strecke rege genutzt wird

Viel Spaß auf dem Bike und dann erst auf die "Mess".


Immer Grip unter den Stollen

wünscht

Walter


----------



## Giesskaennchen (25. August 2016)

epic-mtb schrieb:


> Hallo, insbesondere @Giesskaennchen!
> 
> Die Profi-Waldarbeiter sind soweit fertig, sind tatsächlich nach Miltenberg abgezogen. Es wird derzeit noch Holz abgefahren. Deshalb auf den breiten Forstwegen mit LKW rechnen. Auch können vereinzelt noch private Holzhacker unterwegs sein. Aber damit muss man an Samstagen überall rechnen.
> Wer der ausgeschilderten Strecke folgt, dürfte viel Spaß haben.
> Es gibt sogar ein neuen Trial. Vom Eselsweg zweigt dieser zum Hunnenstein ab. Er mündet dann direkt in den S-H-Trial. Er ist auch schon ausgeschildert, es fehlt nur noch das Trial-Schild.



Servus & Danke für die Info.
Ich glaube, den neuen Trail kenne ich schon (Hunnenstein), hatte ich durch Zufall entdeckt.
Mal schauen, ob ich es an diesemWohenende dahin schaffe, steht noch ne andere Tour im Odenwald zur Auswahl an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic-mtb (26. August 2016)

*Aufhebung der Umleitung GH 1 *
Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker!

Folgende offizielle Info vom Streckenpaten:
"Die Großheubacher MTB Strecke ( GH 1 ) ist ab sofort wieder komplett befahrbar.
Die Umleitung wurde aufgelöst."

Immer Grip unter den Stollen 

wünscht 

Walter


----------



## jr_hebboch (30. September 2016)

Wird zur Zeit ganz schön schnell dunkel in Hebboch ... gut wenn man dann im Rucksack seine Yinding findet ... blöd wenn der Akku nicht geladen ist und man nach 5 Minuten doch wieder im Dunkel steht.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (30. Oktober 2016)

Danke den Streckenwarten-bauern, Strecke im guten Zustand .Aber "Alter Falter" da sind 2 -3 Rampen drin. Enduro ist dafür einfach zuviel des Guten, lieber leichtes Trailbike mitbringen.


----------



## epic-mtb (5. Dezember 2016)

Hallo jr hebboch!


> Wird zur Zeit ganz schön schnell dunkel in Hebboch .


Das Fahren im Dunkeln oder Nachts bitte auf der GH 1 unterlassen. Die Streckenführung wurde zusammen mit Jagdpächtern/Jägern und der Gemeinde (Verpächter und somit Finanzierung der Gemeinschaft) mühsam abgestimmt. Diese sollen auch ihrem Hobby (für das sie noch bezahlen) auch nachgehen können. Zudem ist es einiges gefährlicher. Also Rücksicht nehmen,  im Hellen wir, im Dunkeln dann andere Nutzer.

Danke

Gruß

Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (26. März 2017)

Hallo MTBlerinnen und MTBler!

Neues zur GH 1.

Streckenpate Paul war sehr fleißig. Die Strecke wurde ein wenig abgeändert. Unter anderem wurde im Bereich des Eselswegs der Hunnenstein-Trail neu eingeführt. Beim Steinbruchstrail musste wegen des Veto eines Privatwaldbesitzers auch eine kleine Änderung eingebaut werden.  Die „alte" Strecke ist hier aber am Findling sofort erkennbar, Nutzung kann Ärger zur Folge haben.
Den neuen Strecken-Plan findet Ihr hier http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1 .

Weiterhin hat Paul im Winter die Stecke immer wieder befahrbar gehalten.  Es waren einige Bäume aufgrund Schneebruches zu beseitigen. Am SH-Trail hat er Wildschweinschäden beseitigt. Damit kann man dort auch unterschiedliche Linien, je nach Können/Fahrwerk usw. nutzen, siehe Bilder, teilweise vor- und nachher.
Der Döhnertrail kann auch über verschiedene Linien befahren werden. Dazu noch folgender Hinweis. Jeder Trail ist am Beginn durch ein Schild gekennzeichnet (siehe Bild Hunnensteintrail). So weiß man, wo man ist, wenn man ein wenig aufmerksam ist. Diese Schilder sind ein Teil des Sicherheitskonzeptes, das derzeit  in der Abstimmungsphase mit den Sicherheitskräften ist.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und inmmer Grip unter den Stollen.

Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (26. März 2017)

Hallo!

Ein Bild habe ich vergessen!


----------



## Das-Licht (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
Anstelle in der Rubrik "Bilder aus dem Odenwald" stelle ich sinnigerweise mal hier meine Bilder mit Anmerkungen ein.

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1

Ich habe diesen Thread gelesen, und stimme meinen Vorrednern teilweise zu, doch in anderen Punkten habe ich andere Erfahrungen und Meinungen. Wie fast alle nördlichen Strecken (Ei1 ausgenommen), also Mö1, Am1, Mil1 und Co1 zählt auch die GH1 zu den konditionell und technisch anspruchsvollsten Strecken, Stand April 2017. Ein Kompliment an die Streckenpaten für ihre Arbeit. Meine Kritik richtet sich allerdings gegen eine stellenweise mangelhafte und irreführende Beschilderung. So hatte ich deshalb bei der Erstbefahrung letztlich über 1200hm und 35 Km abgespult, da ich mich mehrmals verfuhr. Ich war ohne GPS unterwegs.





Das Hinweisschild steht in der Nähe des Campingplatzes am Main von Groß Heubach am Ende der Mainstraße gegenüber einem Kinderspielplatz.





Hier beginnt und endet die Tour, die einen Anfangs etwas verwinkelt, doch gut ausgeschildert durch Groß Heubach führt.





Im Bereich "Sandheide" nahe des Sportplatzes des TSV Groß Heubach, beginnt der erste Trail, der Stationen-Trail, bergauf und konditionell fordernd. An dieser Stelle kommt man auch viel später wieder über den Döhner-Trail herunter. Ab hier kann man dann auch entscheiden, ob man auch die zweite Schleife fährt, die bis auf wenige kurze knackige Trails, überwiegend auf Forststraßen und normalen Straßen entlang führt.





Der Stationen-Trail, der zum Kloster Engelberg führt. Es ist steiler, als es hier aussieht.





Das Kloster Engelberg. Ich besuchte es nicht, da ich samstags und sonntags dort fuhr. Der Parkplatz war voll und es ging zu wie in einer Fußgängerzone.





Auch nach dem Kloster Engelberg geht es weiter bergauf, bergauf bergauf, bis man auf den Eselsweg-Trail trifft. An dieser Stelle wird dem aufmerksamen Fahrer diese Rampe auffallen. Ja, da kreuzt man später wieder die Strecke auf dem dann so benannten S-H Trail. Der Eselsweg-Trail ist ein angehmer, einfacher Singletrail...





...der dann auf den Hunnensteintrail trifft. Eine echte Herausforderung. Mal eben, mal leicht bergan und bergab stolpert oder balanciert man (je nach Streckenkenntnis und Skills) zwischen den Steinen hindurch. Respekt, wer es hier bei der Erstbefahrung ohne Pedalberührung und Fuß absetzen schafft. Der Hunnensteintrail ist definitiv anspruchsvoll und hat es in sich. Dieser geht dann in den S-H-Trail über, dessen Rampe ja im Bild vorher zu sehen ist. Der S-H-Trail geht nur downhill und erfordert ebenfalls an Schlüsselstellen Fahrtechnik.





Weiter geht es bergab in den Steinbruch-Trail.





Und im Steinbruchtrail hatte ich mein erstes Beschilderungsproblem. Dreidimensional, in der Realität, und zudem noch irritiert durch die an der Strecke zu findenen gelben Pfeile, fuhr ich die "alte" Strecke rechts entlang, und im Anschluss erst mal eine Weile bergauf, bis ich irgendwo mitten im Wald an einer Wegekreuzung immer noch kein GH1 Schild entdeckte. So fuhr ich wieder zurück, und fuhr links runter. Wäre ich auf der "alten" Strecke am Feldrand gleich links auf den Feldweg abgebogen, wäre ich nach 100 Metern wieder auf der GH1 gewesen. An der Stelle im Bild wünschte ich mir eine eindeutigere Beschilderung, vielleicht durch ein zweites Schild, einige Meter weiter.





Aussicht in das Maintal. Am Ende dieses Feldweges kam mein zweiter Verfahrer. Der Feldweg mündet auf eine Kreuzung, an der der Richtungspfeil für mich halbrechts bergauf bedeutete. Tatsächlich muss man jedoch steil rechts, die Teerstraße bergauf. Auch hier wäre ein weiteres Schild auf der richtigen Strecke nicht verkehrt.  Der Teerweg führt bergauf auf eine Forststraße, die weiter bergauf auf einen Grenzweg führt, der an seinen weiß markierten Grenzsteinen zu erkennen ist. Durch den Wald hat man einen herrlichen Blick ins Maintal. Diesen Blick wird sicherlich fast Jeder mal bei einer Verschnaufpause genießen, denn jener Grenzweg ist eine Rampe mit stellenweise über 20% Steigung. Konditionell ist dieser Anstieg nochmal fordernder als der erste Anstieg zum Eselsweg-Trail. Oben angekommen kommt der Saustall-Trail. Er mündet auf eine breite Forststraße, die man dann eine Weile befährt, bis man auf den Döhner-Trail trifft.





Zügig geht es den Döhner-Trail hinunter. Und auch hier fehlt ein Schild. So fuhr ich der breiteren Spur nach, weiter bergab, bis ich auf einer Kirrung landete. Also wieder zurück, bergauf. Da entdeckte ich dann auch, sehr unscheinbar, den weiteren Wegeverlauf des Döhner-Trails.





Der zweite Abschnitt des Döhner-Trails ist durch Forstarbeiten etwas "verwildert" doch fahrbar. Und auch an dieser Stelle fehlt der Hinweis, wo es lang geht. Hätten geradeaus nicht die abzurückenden Stämme den Weg versperrt, ich wäre geradeaus gefahren, und abermals falsch. Der Döhner-Trail endet dann an ebenjener "Sandheide". Hier beginnt nun die zweite Schleife der Route GH1.





Deutlich entspannter fährt man nun über moderat ansteigende Wege und Straßen auf die Höhen des Spessarts. Immer wieder bieten sich weitläufige Aussichten auf die Landschaft.





Man vom kommt vom Klotzenhof hinauf auch an einem Motocross Gelände vorbei. Interessant fand ich es da mal kurz beim Üben zuzuschauen. Weiter geht es dann zum Roßhof.





Nach dem Roßhof verfuhr ich mich ein weiteres Mal. Auch hier ist es so, dass man real, dreidimensional, die Beschilderung anders wahrnimmt. Ich fuhr folglich kilometerlang rechts hinauf, bis irgendwann ein Abzweig auftauchte, an dem kein GH1 Schild war. Also zurück links hinunter und der Beschilderung zum Busigberg und dem letzten Trail, dem Klingen-Trail, folgend. Auf der langen Zufahrt zum Klingen-Trail hielte ich ein weiteres GH1 Schild für sinnvoll, damit man weiß, dass man auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Leider habe ich es verpasst vom Klingen-Trail ein Bild zu machen. Der Klingen-Trail hat es nochmal in sich. Wie ein Vorschreiber erwähnte, halte ich am Traileingang einen Gefahrenhinweis für sinnvoll.





Nach abermaliger Durchfahrt von Groß-Heubach kommt man über eine Treppenabfahrt hinunter an den Main. Der Weg führt durch einen Campingplatz zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Nachdem ich bei der zweiten Befahrung wusste, was auf mich zukommt, und wo es lang geht, finde ich, dass die Strecke durchaus auf Augenhöhe mit bsp. MIL1 und AM1 liegt, die ich ja gerade in der Woche davor beim Saisonopening der Miltenberger mit befahren habe. Die Strecke ist definitiv nichts für Mountainbiker die nur gelegentlich fahren, oder nur überwiegend konditionell orientiert sind. Fahrtechnik ist zwingend notwendig. Alles in Allem eine gelungene, anspruchsvolle Strecke... ...bis auf die beschriebenen Beschilderungsmängel.


----------



## epic-mtb (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo!
Aktuell ist  laut Strreckenpate Paul  alles okay auf der GH1.  Nach der "Besichtung" durch das Licht hat er die Beschilderung ergänzt. Ansonsten gilt halt "Augen auf" und zurückhaltender fahren, wenn man die Strecke (noch) nicht kennt. 
Hier die ergänzten Schilder
Viel Spaß 
Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo!
Ich habe Euch ja versprochen, dass die Sicherheit auf der Strecke eine große Rolle spielt. Das Rettungskonzept ist nun fertig gestellt. Hier gilt besonderen Dank an Dr. Florian Bofinger von der Bergwacht. Das Rettungskonzept kann eingesehen werden unter
http://www.dr-bofinger.de/mtb/GH1/Rettungskonzept MTB Trail Grossheubach 1 20170420.pdf
Wie bei den anderen benachbarten Strecken sind die Trails am Anfang mit ihren Namen beschildert, z.B. „Döhnertrail 1“. Wenn man bei Einfahrt sich das merkt, bitte bei einem Notruf (112) das angeben, sodass die Rettungskräfte den Unfallort eingrenzen können.

Nebenbei kann man auf den Karten die  Gesamtstrecke farbig und natürlich auch die Trailabschnitte gut erkennen.

Ich hoffe, dass wir nur üben müssen, kein Ernstfall eintritt, wünsche immer viel Spaß auf der Strecke. 

Gruß
Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (16. Juni 2018)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker!

Heute hat Streckenpate Paul die gesamte Strecke kontrolliert.
*GH 1 ist in hervorragendem Zustand!*

Immer Grip unter den Stollen wünscht
Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nairolf83 (10. Juli 2018)

Kleine Anmerkung zum Streckenzustand:
Betrifft genau die stlle, die "das licht" fotografiert hat, wo der sh-trail den uphill eselsweg aus richtung engelsburg kreuzt.
An der letzten Rampe runter auf den eselsweg, ist ein kleiner graben. Hier steht seitlich ein stück Beton-Kanalrohr aus dem boden.

Leider lag laub darüber und ich habs zu spät gesehen. Kleine Kontaktaufnahme zum eselsweg....
Vllt kann man diese situation etwas entschärfen.

Ansonsten super spaßiger Trail


----------



## epic-mtb (20. August 2018)

Hallo Nairiolf!
Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis und das Streckenlob.
Wir haben uns die Stelle gründlich angesehen und sind nach Besprechung mit dem Streckenpaten zum Entschluss gekommen, nichts zu ändern. Ich war ein paar Tage nach Deinem Hinweis dort und habe das Rohr gut von oben sichtbar, wie mir immer bekannt, aufgefunden. Ich kann mir nur erklären, dass Du das Laub entfernt hast. Dann Danke dafür. Auch vorgestern alles sichtbar. Das Rohr selbst kann nicht einfach entfernt werden, da es den Graben entwässert und so den Weg und damit die Strecke erhält. Eine auffällige Vorsichts-Markierung haben wir verworfen, da dieses unseres Erachtens nur verunsichert. Bekanntlich fährt man dahin, wo man hinschaut. Die Spur verläuft eindeutig rechts des Rohres. Die ursprüngliche Strecke führte hier am Anfang übrigens nach links, aber die Nutzer haben hier die Strecke „verlegt“. Man kann immer noch nach links fahren. Zudem wird ja darauf hingewiesen, dass die Strecke technisch nicht einfach ist. Meines Erachtens gibt es auf der GH1 noch schwierigere Stellen.
Nur um Missverständnisse auszuräumen für Ortskundige: Die Stelle ist bei der Überfahrt des oberen Rühlesbergweges 
(SH-Trail 1) und man kommt vorher aus Richtung Kloster Engelberg hoch.
Immer Grip unter den Stollen
wünscht
Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (2. September 2018)

Hallo!

Das "Rohr" hat Streckenpate Paul nicht ruhen lassen. Er hat nur die "Gefahrstelle" gekennzeichnet und so begrenzt, dass man das Rohr eigentlich nicht mehr "treffen" kann. Seht selbst. 



 

 Immer Grip unter den Stollen und das Finden der richtigen Linie
wünscht Walter


----------



## jr_hebboch (4. September 2018)

Super gemacht - TOP


----------



## Sandheide (22. März 2020)

Gude zusammen.

Wir haben letzte Woche angefangen einige Obstacles in den Döhnertrail einzubauen. Es werden/sollen noch einige Elemente im laufe der Zeit folgen. Falls hier jemand ist der Lust hat etwas mit zu helfen kann sich gerne melden.  Evtl. kann der ein oder andere Biker der die Strecke gefahren ist auch mal kurzes Fazit hier lassen oder gegebenenfalls Verbesserungsvorschläge machen.


----------



## Sandheide (1. April 2020)

Kleine Update zum Streckenbau.
Die Arbeit am  Döhnertrail 2 ist soweit fertiggestellt.  Es wurde alles so gebaut das es entweder umfahrbar oder abrollbar ist und somit jeder seinen Spaß damit haben wird/kann. Heute haben wir begonnen am Döhnertrail 1 die schaufeln zu schwingen also bitte Augen offen halten beim fahren...

Hier mal ein kleiner  Ausschnitte von den Dingen die am 2ten Abschnitt entstanden sind. Den Rest müsst ihr selbst erkunden. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Sandheide (3. April 2020)

So heute ging es weiter an Abschnitt 1.
Hier wieder ein paar Eindrücke.









Kleine Sektion mit Sprüngen/double


----------



## Sandheide (4. April 2020)

Döhnertrail 1 ist nun auch soweit fertiggestellt. Neben viele andere Dingen  wurde auch ein neuer Abschnitt eingefügt dadurch beginnt der Trail jetzt etwas weiter oben und ist nun deutlich länger. Die Beschilderung wird noch geändert. Die neue Einfahrt ist aber nicht zu übersehen. Viel Spaß damit. Und falls das hier jemand liest und die Strecke fährt, lasst mal ein kurzes Fazit da. 
Hier ein Bild von der Einfahrt in den neuen Abschnitt.


----------



## Sandheide (6. April 2020)

So und weiter geht's.
An Abschnitt 3 warten nun 3 kurze Naturbelassene Bonustrails auf Biker um eingerollt zu werden ?.Also Augen auf das ihr die Einfahrt nicht verpasst.
Damit sind die Arbeiten am Döhnertrail vorerst abgeschlossen.
Hier ein Bild von der Einfahrt in den Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (11. April 2020)

Heute ging es weiter am Hunnenstein.
Es wurden einige Anliegerkurven erneuert oder hinzugefügt.

Hunnensteintrail


----------



## Sandheide (17. April 2020)

Ab sofort besteht die Möglichkeit vom Hunnensteintrail aus über ein neues Trailstück direkt in den Döhnertrail einzubiegen  (nur die Forststraße ist noch im Weg). Das bedeutet falls jemand nur einen Teil der Strecke befahren will kann er ab sofort mit beginn Heuneschüssel über Hunnensteintrail in dem kurz vor Ende ein Trail rechts weg geht über Döhnertrail 1-3 einige Tiefenmeter machen und wird lediglich von 3 Forststraßen aufgehalten.
Viel Spaß damit. 

Heute gab es auch noch ein kleines Update am Ende des Döhnertrail 1 da einige Leute anscheinend nicht mit der Linienführung zufrieden waren und dinge aus dem weggeräumt haben die ihnen nicht passten. 
Jetzt ist das letzte Stück mit dem "Naturwallride"  in den Anlieger  entschärft so das jeder rausrollen kann. Zusätzlich haben wir für die geübteren Fahrer noch einen Anstieg nach dem Anlieger eingebaut der in einem kleinen Drop endet.  
Hier mal ein Bild davon. 







Nach dem es jetzt schon sehr trocken ist denke ich das des bauen für die nächste Zeit eingestellt wird. Zumindest was größere Dinge betrifft da es schwer wird gute Erde aus dem Boden zu bekommen. Also nicht wundern wenn es hier keine Updates mehr gibt. Passt auf euch auf und viel Spaß mit der neuen alten Strecke.


----------



## Eiler (19. April 2020)

Ich habe mich vor kurzem doch tatsächlich mal über den Berg und den großen Fluss zur GH1 gewagt (mach ich so alle 2-3 Jahre mal). Dort bin ich den Döhnertrail, SH Trail (schöner natürlicher Trail) und den Hunnensteintrail gefahren. Hunnenstein fand ich am besten, bin ich auch gleich 2 mal gefahren - einmal die etwas verblockte Linie und einmal die neu angelegte Spur. Döhnertrail fand ich als nicht Ortskundiger etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da man meisten recht schnell auf der mittleren eingefahrenen Spur unterwegs ist und dann an den neuen und interessanten Stellen vorbeifährt oder diese zu spät sieht und nochmal zurückschieben muss. Insgesamt hats mir gut gefallen - ist auch einiges neues auf den Trails dazu gekommen.


----------



## Sandheide (20. April 2020)

Servus.. Danke @Eiler für dein Feedback. Das Problem mit dem vorbeifahren ist mir bewusst geht mir als auch noch so. Bin auch schon am überlegen wie man das ändern kann. Nur ist das nicht so einfach da die Bedingung das ich dort an der Strecke weiterbauen durfte war das ich den Orginalverlauf nicht ändere bzw. versperre. 
Kannst du dich zufällig noch grob dran erinnern an welchen Abschnitt vom Döhnertrail die Probleme mit dem vorbeifahren waren? Ich vermute mal am letzten Abschnitt die 2 kleinen neue Naturstücke und am 2ten Abschnitt die Einfahrt in die Anliegerkurve oder?
Gruß


----------



## bighitter (21. April 2020)

Ja die neuen Abschnitte sind echt gut geworden und machen echt Spass. Einzige Kritik die ich noch hätte ausser das man wie oben gesagt die Einfahrt schnell verpasst ist das manche Kicker im 2. Abschnitt etwas steil geworden sind die sollte man vllt etwas länger machen. Ansonsten super Arbeit die Strecke ist schon viel cooler geworden.
Gruss


----------



## Sandheide (25. April 2020)

Kleiner Hinweis.
Bitte fahrt die Anlieger nicht ganz kaputt. Wegen dem Wetter bröckeln sie schon vor sich hin. Hab die Woche schon 2mal gewässert aber es bringt einfach nix.
Ich hoffe nun auf das angekündigte Regenwetter um sie wieder in Schuss zu bekommen. Also bitte einen Gang  rausnehmen.
Danke

Edit.. Anlieger sollten nun wieder gut befahrbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (4. Mai 2020)

*! Achtung! *

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag lesen musste ist es nun auch bei uns aktuell. Der Nightride.
Irgendwann letzte Woche meinte jemand er müsse die Strecke bei Nacht fahren und ist dabei auch noch falsch abgebogen. Dabei genau vor die Hochsitze der Jäger gefahren die schon auf der Lauer lagen und daraufhin ihre Jagd abbrechen mussten. Jetzt könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen dass diese nicht begeistert waren. Wegen dem Vorfall musste jetzt ein Teil der Streckenführung am Döhnertrail 1 gesperrt bzw. zugeschüttet werden und wir müssen die Tage einen neuen Abschnitt anlegen das so etwas nicht mehr passieren kann.
Also danke an den Nightrider für den Bärendienst den er hier geleistet hat.
Also lasst es einfach mit den Fahrten ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit sonst wird dies früher oder später noch weitere Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## bighitter (7. Mai 2020)

Vor allem da das wild gerade setzzeit hat und die Jäger deshalb auch besonders aufmerksam sind
Es ist lang genug hell zum fahren
Danke nochmal an Sebastian für die gute Arbeit an den Trails


----------



## Sandheide (7. Mai 2020)

bighitter schrieb:


> Vor allem da das wild gerade setzzeit hat und die Jäger deshalb auch besonders aufmerksam sind
> Es ist lang genug hell zum fahren
> Danke nochmal an Sebastian für die gute Arbeit an den Trails


Der Dank gehört eigentlichen denen welche vor Jahren sich der Sache bei uns angenommen haben und die Trails angelegt/legal gemacht haben.
Ich bin eigentlich nur froh das der Steckenchef mich in einem bestimmten Rahmen machen lässt so wie ich möchte so das  wir es eventuell schaffen die Strecke von mal zu mal attraktiver für andere Biker zu machen.


----------



## Sandheide (8. Mai 2020)

So der neue Abschnitt ist fertig gestellt. Es hat sich nur minimal was an der Streckenführung geändert. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen Einstieg direkt an der Forststraße in den Döhnertrail 1 gemacht so das man es jetzt einfach nur Laufen lassen kann. 
Und bitte denkt daran das wir mit den Jägern gut auskommen müssen. 
Hier ein Bild von neuen Einstieg. 



Und hier ein paar Bilder von dem neuen Teilstück.


----------



## st.fan (16. Mai 2020)

Wir sind heute auf unserer Tour an der GH1 vorbei gekommen und waren geschockt. Der tolle Hunnentrail wurde komplett zurückgebaut. Mitte der Woche war er noch vorhanden. Was ist hier los? Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Sandheide (16. Mai 2020)

st.fan schrieb:


> Wir sind heute auf unserer Tour an der GH1 vorbei gekommen und waren geschockt. Der tolle Hunnentrail wurde komplett zurückgebaut. Mitte der Woche war er noch vorhanden. Was ist hier los? Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


Ich kann soviel dazu sagen das es ein schreiben vom Geo Naturpark gab die so wie ich mit bekommen habe ein Problem mit der Streckenführung hatten da der Hunnenstein im Naturschutzgebiet liegt.  Warum es genau jetzt zu so einem Schreiben kommt kann ich net sagen vor allem da der weg auch als Europawanderweg ausgeschildert ist. Und da dieser jetzt auch beseitigt wurde sind nun mehrere Parteien nicht gut darauf zusprechen um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Was sonst noch in dem Schreiben gestanden hat kann ich nicht sagen da ich es nicht selbst gelesen habe. Ich halte euch mal auf dem laufenden was sich in der Sache noch so tut.


----------



## st.fan (16. Mai 2020)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, warum der Rückbau so schnell erfolgte. Das Wanderwegschild hängt noch verloren am Baum...,
Was mir auch nicht gefallen hat, das am Döhnertrail2 ein neuer Drop einfach mal so eben von heute auf morgen ein Stück höher gebaut wird . Es gibt kein Hinweisschild oder Ähnliches, so daß man sich nicht darauf einstellen kann. Was die Folgen sein können, muss ich hier wohl nicht schreiben.


----------



## Sandheide (17. Mai 2020)

st.fan schrieb:


> Was mir auch nicht gefallen hat, das am Döhnertrail2 ein neuer Drop einfach mal so eben von heute auf morgen ein Stück höher gebaut wird . Es gibt kein Hinweisschild oder Ähnliches, so daß man sich nicht darauf einstellen kann. Was die Folgen sein können, muss ich hier wohl nicht schreiben.


Das stimmt das ich ihn am Freitag höher gebaut habe sowie ich 2 Sprünge verändert habe bzw.  wieder hergestellt da es Leute gibt die einfach die Stämme rausziehen wenn sie ihnen zu hoch sind. Anschließend habe ich alle 3 Bauten mit Steinen und Ästen belegt so das sie sichtbar nicht befahrbar sind. Abe leider räumen die Leute die Sachen immer wieder ab.. Allerdings kann man ihn auch abrollen (wenn auch steil)  da ich den 2 Stamm nach hinten versetzt habe. Aber mit dem Schild hast du recht das ist mir gestern auch durch den Kopf gegangen. Ich werde da die Tage mal was besorgen und anbringen.

Du scheinst die Runde ja öfters zu fahren wo kommst du her bzw. evtl. hat man sich ja schon mal gesehen?

Update..


----------



## st.fan (17. Mai 2020)

Das Schild ist prima ! Die Strecke fahre ich tatsächlich öfters, sie ist sozusagen meine Hausrunde. Eure neuen Bauten peppen den Trail auf.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Mai 2020)

Mit dem was heute draußen los war, war echt nichts mit Krise. Radgruppen
 10-15 Personen unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (17. Mai 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> war echt nichts mit Krise


Nee, isch over.  Alles im Wald unterwegs, was gerade so das Gleichgewicht halten kann. Verspricht ein interessanter Sommer zu werden. ?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich sollte mein Bild in "Bilder Odenwald" wie der jetzt hier rein gekommen ist


----------



## Sandheide (20. Mai 2020)

st.fan schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, warum der Rückbau so schnell erfolgte. Das Wanderwegschild hängt noch verloren am Baum...,


Folgende Nachricht (Quelle ist inoffiziell) habe ich heute zu dem Thema erhalten. 
"Also der Spessartbund hat schon letztes Jahr im Spätherbst die Naturschutzbehörde zur Prüfung aufgefordert... Bei denen herrscht die Meinung dass Wanderer immer Vorrang haben ?. Der vom LRA ist da zwar anderer Meinung, aber sie mussten es halt an die obere Behörde in Würzburg weiterleiten. Das hat auch nicht nur Großheubach betroffen sondern auch andere Strecken"


----------



## st.fan (23. Mai 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Folgende Nachricht (Quelle ist inoffiziell) habe ich heute zu dem Thema erhalten.
> "Also der Spessartbund hat schon letztes Jahr im Spätherbst die Naturschutzbehörde zur Prüfung aufgefordert... Bei denen herrscht die Meinung dass Wanderer immer Vorrang haben ?. Der vom LRA ist da zwar anderer Meinung, aber sie mussten es halt an die obere Behörde in Würzburg weiterleiten. Das hat auch nicht nur Großheubach betroffen sondern auch andere Strecken"


Wenn dem so ist, ging der Schuss für den Spessartbund nach hinten los, denn ohne Weg ist Wandern auch nicht mehr möglich ?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie Bike- und Wanderfrequenz auf diesem Trail zudem recht gering war.


----------



## Fartmaster (28. Mai 2020)

Döhnertrail Teil 2 hat mir vorher schon Spaß gemacht, finde ihn aber jetzt noch besser.
Döhnertrail Teil 3 fand ich früher langweilig und macht aktuell richtig Laune.


----------



## Sandheide (28. Mai 2020)

Heute doch mal wieder Lust gehabt die Schaufel zu schwingen. Entstanden ist ein kleiner Drop auf dem Döhnertrail 1.



Und en kleinen Table gab es auch noch..


----------



## darkrider23 (2. August 2020)

Ich bin vor 2 Tagen die Großheubacher Runde gefahren und war eigentlich ganz angetan bis ich zum Döhner Trail kam. Voller Vorfreude musste ich relativ schnell feststellen, dass ich trotz Enduro vor allem den letzten Teil kaum fahren konnte. Unfassbar wieviele Bremswellen hier in der Strecke sind. Was ist da passiert? ist nur die Trockenheit schuld?


----------



## Sandheide (2. August 2020)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Ich bin vor 2 Tagen die Großheubacher Runde gefahren und war eigentlich ganz angetan bis ich zum Döhner Trail kam. Voller Vorfreude musste ich relativ schnell feststellen, dass ich trotz Enduro vor allem den letzten Teil kaum fahren konnte. Unfassbar wieviele Bremswellen hier in der Strecke sind. Was ist da passiert? ist nur die Trockenheit schuld?


Welche Abschnitt meinst du genau? Meinst du das Stück wo ma links und rechts vom Orginalverlauf in kleinere Trailabschnitte fahren kann? 
Dann kann ich mir das mal ansehen aber mir ist kein Stück bekannt das wegen der Bodenbeschaffenheit nicht fahrbar wäre. Aber die Trockenheit mit kurzen starken Regenfällen in Verbindung mit einer erhöhten Nutzung der Strecke geht natürlich nicht einfach so an der Strecke vorbei.


----------



## Athabaske (2. August 2020)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> trotz Enduro


...Fahrwerkstechnik anstatt Fahrtechnik?

konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (3. August 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Welche Abschnitt meinst du genau? Meinst du das Stück wo ma links und rechts vom Orginalverlauf in kleinere Trailabschnitte fahren kann?
> Dann kann ich mir das mal ansehen aber mir ist kein Stück bekannt das wegen der Bodenbeschaffenheit nicht fahrbar wäre. Aber die Trockenheit mit kurzen starken Regenfällen in Verbindung mit einer erhöhten Nutzung der Strecke geht natürlich nicht einfach so an der Strecke vorbei.



Gute Frage... Ich meine, es war der letzte Abschnitt des Döhner Trails (Teil3?). Sehr schmale, eher naturbelassene Trails. Oder bin ich einen Alternativtrail gefahren, ohne es zu merken? Kein Plan. War halt wirklich auffällig..die letzten derart extremen Bremswellen hab ich das letzte mal in Morzine erlebt.


----------



## Sandheide (3. August 2020)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Gute Frage... Ich meine, es war der letzte Abschnitt des Döhner Trails (Teil3?). Sehr schmale, eher naturbelassene Trails. Oder bin ich einen Alternativtrail gefahren, ohne es zu merken? Kein Plan. War halt wirklich auffällig..die letzten derart extremen Bremswellen hab ich das letzte mal in Morzine erlebt.


Also wenn du die Trails rechts und links meinst das sind "Alternativen"  und gehören offiziell nicht zur Strecke . Die habe ich nach meinen Vorlieben gezogen . Da wurde am Boden auch nichts bearbeitet lediglich das Laub wurde entfernt und an die paar Stämme die quer liegen ein paar Steine oder Sand aufgeschüttet. Also einfache Naturtrails. Das was die wie Bremswellen vorkommt sind alles Wurzel die von der Erde bedeckt sind. Deswegen alle halbe meter so ne "kuhle".
Wie hat dir der Rest so gefallen  Sh-Trail , Hunnensteintrail und der Rest vom Döhnertrail ?

Meinst du sowas?


----------



## Sandheide (2. September 2020)

Gestern hatte ich Begehung mit dem Forst zwecks Strecken Erweiterung bzw.
zusätzliche Abschnitte.  Kurz gesagt wir dürfen erweitern. 
Wir haben bei beiden zusätzlich Strecken freie Hand uns wurde ein Gebiet zugewiesen in dem wir bauen dürfen.  Von meiner Seite aus ist geplant einer der beiden Strecken so anzulegen das sie das technische Niveau der Strecke heben. Der andere Abschnitt soll mehr Enduro lastig werden da das Gelände einige Spielereien wie zB. kleine Stufen oder Stein Drops hergibt. . Falls sich hier jemand findet der gerne mit bauen würde und auch seine Ideen einbringen möchte ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Sandheide (20. September 2020)

Der neue Trail ist fertig. Er ist fahrbar aber noch nicht beschildert.








						Einhorntrail | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Sebastian hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 245 m | Dauer: 00:05 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Es gibt an einigen Stellen verschiedene Linien die den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen. Steinfelder, Drop, Anliegerkurven , Sprünge ,  kleinere kehren... Wir haben versucht das Gelände so gut wie möglich zu nutzen so das jeder Fahrer seinen Spass daran haben wird. Es wurden keine "künstlichen Bauten" errichtet, lediglich zum Ende hin mussten die vorhandenen Felsen etwas angepasst und befahrbar gemacht werden.
So nun genug geschrieben und viel Spaß beim fahren....











Update: Mittlerweile ist der Trail Beschildert und wurde noch etwas abgeändert so das es nur noch eine Spur gibt dafür ist er nun flowiger..


----------



## Sandheide (24. Oktober 2020)

Am SH-Trail wurde die letzten Wochen auch fleißig gearbeitet und ein Alternativer Abzweig gebaut. Beschilderung wurde heute auch angebracht. Also viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Affekopp (25. Oktober 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Am SH-Trail wurde die letzten Wochen auch fleißig gearbeitet und ein Alternativer Abzweig gebaut. Beschilderung wurde heute auch angebracht. Also viel Spaß damit.
> Anhang anzeigen 1138351



Und wohin muss ich nun fahren?   

Was rentiert sich mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (25. Oktober 2020)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Und wohin muss ich nun fahren?
> 
> Was rentiert sich mehr?


Einfach der normalen wegführung folgen. Dann den Schwarzen Pfeil nach Links (hinter den Stufen) und am Ende kommt man automatisch wieder auf die normale Strecke zurück. 
Ganz klar der neue Abschnitt aber nur wenn die Fahrtechnik nicht ganz unbedacht ist.


----------



## Affekopp (25. Oktober 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Einfach der normalen wegführung folgen. Dann den *Schwarzen* Pfeil nach Links (hinter den Stufen) und am Ende kommt man automatisch wieder auf die normale Strecke zurück.
> Ganz klar der neue Abschnitt aber nur wenn die Fahrtechnik nicht ganz unbedacht ist.



Ach der Pfeil ist „schwarz“... lässt sich auf dem Photo, ohne sehr genauem Hinsehen, nur schwer erkennen


----------



## Sandheide (25. Oktober 2020)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ach der Pfeil ist „schwarz“... lässt sich auf dem Photo, ohne sehr genauem Hinsehen, nur schwer erkennen


😁... In Natur wirst du den Unterschied erkennen 😜


----------



## Eiler (1. November 2020)

Hallo Sandheide,

hab mich heute mal auf den Weg ins Nachbarbundesland gemacht und die neue Variante vom SH Trail getestet. Durch das Laub und die Nässe ist der Trail nicht so einfach zu erkennen und ganz schön rutschig. Aber alles in allem schon ein Highlight auf der GH1. Bitte weiter so und eventuell noch mehr solche Trailabschnitte - das steile Gelände bei euch gibt das definitiv her. 
Einzig die Spitzkehre vielleicht so anlegen, dass man auch tatsächlich umsetzen muss - hab an der Stelle schon eine Spur gesehen die abgekürzt hatte.


----------



## Sandheide (1. November 2020)

Eiler schrieb:


> Hallo Sandheide,
> 
> hab mich heute mal auf den Weg ins Nachbarbundesland gemacht und die neue Variante vom SH Trail getestet. Durch das Laub und die Nässe ist der Trail nicht so einfach zu erkennen und ganz schön rutschig. Aber alles in allem schon ein Highlight auf der GH1. Bitte weiter so und eventuell noch mehr solche Trailabschnitte - das steile Gelände bei euch gibt das definitiv her.
> Einzig die Spitzkehre vielleicht so anlegen, dass man auch tatsächlich umsetzen muss - hab an der Stelle schon eine Spur gesehen die abgekürzt hatte.


Ja Herbstwetter halt 😂.. Das mit Umsetzen war eigentlich der Plan am Anfang aber da viele Leute das nicht können haben wir uns für die Alternative entschieden die ich persönlich sogar schwerer finde als das Umsetzen. 
Neue Strecken wird es so wie es aussieht in nächster Zeit nicht geben. Der Hunnensteintrail wurde verlängert und der Einhorntrail (biste den auch gefahren?) ist ja auch erst neu dazu gekommen. Gegebenenfalls wird noch am Döhnertrail etwas geändert muss aber auch erst noch abgeklärt werden. 
Aktuell sind wir immer noch dran ein Grundstück für eine kleine Übungsstrecke zu bekommen die nicht soviel Höhenmeter als Anfahrt hat.. 
Und zu guter letzt habe ich beim Förster/Waldpächter noch ein Projekt angesprochen einen langen Trail in Kooperation mit ihnen zu machen. Das ist jetzt bei denen intern zur Diskussion mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Eiler (1. November 2020)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es den Einhorntrail gibt. Naja, hab ich wenigsten einen Grund nochmal hinzufahren.


----------



## Sandheide (1. November 2020)

Eiler schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es den Einhorntrail gibt. Naja, hab ich wenigsten einen Grund nochmal hinzufahren.


Ist eine Alternative zum Saustall Trail bzw. geht der ca. mittig vom Saustalltrail Links weg. 
Ist mit roten Pfeilen beschildert. 

Einhorntrail on Trailforks
https://www.trailforks.com/trails/einhorntrail/


----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. November 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Ja Herbstwetter halt 😂.. Das mit Umsetzen war eigentlich der Plan am Anfang aber da viele Leute das nicht können haben wir uns für die Alternative entschieden die ich persönlich sogar schwerer finde als das Umsetzen.
> Neue Strecken wird es so wie es aussieht in nächster Zeit nicht geben. Der Hunnensteintrail wurde verlängert und der Einhorntrail (biste den auch gefahren?) ist ja auch erst neu dazu gekommen. Gegebenenfalls wird noch am Döhnertrail etwas geändert muss aber auch erst noch abgeklärt werden.
> Aktuell sind wir immer noch dran ein Grundstück für eine kleine Übungsstrecke zu bekommen die nicht soviel Höhenmeter als Anfahrt hat..
> Und zu guter letzt habe ich beim Förster/Waldpächter noch ein Projekt angesprochen einen langen Trail in Kooperation mit ihnen zu machen. Das ist jetzt bei denen intern zur Diskussion mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


Danke für den Einsatz! GH1 ist bei mir auch in den nächsten zwei Wochen geplant, ich arbeite mich gerade durch die ganzen Geopark Routen. Da der Ha1 dieses Wochenende auch eher eine rutschige Angelegenheit war, weiss ich ja auf was ich mich da einlasse. Echt der Wahnsinnn was in GH entstehen kann durch den Einsatz einzelner.


----------



## epic-mtb (15. November 2020)

*Umleitung der GH 1*
Da ein Grundstücksbesitzer einen Zaun auf unserer Strecke aufgestellt hat, war die GH 1 derzeit im letzten Drittel unterbrochen.
Gerade in Coronazeiten wollen wir die Strecke weitest gehend offen halten. Wir schlagen deshalb eine Umleitung vor (ist ausgeschildert). Ich verweise 


 auf die beigefügte Karte bzw. beschreibe die Umleitung wie folgt:
Bei ca. Kilometer 22, vor dem Oettingerbruchtrail (der somit nicht mehr genutzt wird), nach Durchführung eines kleinen Wäldchens (Elfetrischle-Wald) nicht nach links, sondern nach rechts zum Klotzenhof biken. Nach dem ersten Bauernhof bzw. an der 1. Kreuzung auf der Autozufahrt abwärts bis zu Staatsstraße rollen oder eine Stärkungspause eingelegt. Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten.  An der Staatstraße trefft Ihr wieder auf die ursprüngliche GH1, die dann nach Überquerung der Staatsstraße durch das Motorsportgelände aufwärts führt.

Zur Info: Wir hatten, trotz Corona eine Besprechung mit Bürgermeister, Forstleuten und dem dortigen Grundstücksbesitzer, der seine frisch gepflanzte Christbaumkultur nicht gefährden will.
Wir planen derzeit die Strecke dort um, wenn andere Grundstücksprobleme gelöst sind. Vielleicht entsteht sogar ein fahrtechnisch interessanteres Stück. Eine weitere gute Nachricht. Trotz Bedenkens des Jagdpächters akzeptiert er nun die neuen Trailabschnitte, insbesondere der neue Einhorntrail war ein mühsames, letztendlich erfolgreiches Unterfangen. Vielen Dank an sein Entgegenkommen.

*Folgendes geben wir hiermit weiter, um eine weitere Verunsicherung des Wildes zu verhindern: 

Benutzt, neben den Forstwegen, nur die gekennzeichneten Trails!

Bei Einbruch der Dämmerung raus aus dem Wald! Keine Nachtfahrten, auch zu Eurer Sicherheit. 
Die GH1 ist ab Einbruch der Dämmerung gesperrt!*
_Vielen Dank_
Immer Gripp unter den Stollen wünscht
*Walter *


----------



## ksjogo (3. Dezember 2020)

Ist der GH1 noch offen? Dann muss ich das mal angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic-mtb (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
die GH 1 ist frei, wobei die von mir angegebenen Bedingungen zu beachten sind.
Viel Spaß und Grip  unter den Stollen.
Walter


----------



## Sandheide (3. Dezember 2020)

Da man aktuell eh net viel anstellen kann haben wir die Zeit genutzt und am ersten Abschnitt vom Döhnertrail noch eine kleine Northshore als Alternative zum auflockern eingebaut. Bin selber noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu fahren. Also bitte Feedback wie und ob sowas gut ankommt oder eher uninteressant ist.


----------



## ksjogo (11. Dezember 2020)

Sieht auf jeden Fall cool aus. Werde den GH1 dieses We angehen.


----------



## ksjogo (12. Dezember 2020)

Döhner-Trail zum ersten mal gefahren. Ist der Hammer. Richtig gut gemacht.

Northshore-Alternative passt super gut rein. Gerne mehr davon. (Würde auch beim Bauen mitmachen, wenn man mir sagt wann).
Einzig kleiner Gedanken, ich hätte den Baumstamm vielleicht anders herum hingelegt.
So gibt es am Ende die Engstelle, die etwas Bremsen und Genauigkeit erfordert und danach (mir zu) wenig Zeit zum nochmal Beschleunigen für den Abgang gibt. 
Anders herum könnte man am Anfang den Abfahrtsschwung nutzen um an der Stelle vorbeizukommen und dann nochmal kurbeln.


----------



## Sandheide (12. Dezember 2020)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Döhner-Trail zum ersten mal gefahren. Ist der Hammer. Richtig gut gemacht.
> 
> Northshore-Alternative passt super gut rein. Gerne mehr davon. (Würde auch beim Bauen mitmachen, wenn man mir sagt wann).
> Einzig kleiner Gedanken, ich hätte den Baumstamm vielleicht anders herum hingelegt.
> ...


Freut mich das es dir gefällt. Bin froh das ich den Stamm dort so hinbekommen habe, aber verstehe was du meinst. Bist du die Strecke komplett gefahren? Wenn ja wie findest du den Schwarzen Abschnitt vom Sh-Trail und den Einhorntrail?

Auf das helfen komme ich gegebenenfalls zurück wenn was anliegt. Danke dir. Wo kommst du her?


----------



## ksjogo (12. Dezember 2020)

Heute nur die östlichen Bereiche gefahren.
Welches ist der schwarze Abschnitt vom Sh-Trail? 
Noch nicht wirklich viel MTB-Erfahrung, sodass ich bei dem sehr steilen Teil im 2/5 teilweise lieber mit Fuß draußen am Berg langsam runtergerollt bin, gerade die Fahrrinnen verunsicherten mich noch etwas.
Die Serpentinenabzweigung nahm ich nicht, sondern rollte gerade weiter.
Welches ist der Einhorntrail, kann den auf der Karte nicht zuordnen?
Momentan aus Bürgstadt, also schnell rüberrollbar.


----------



## Sandheide (12. Dezember 2020)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Heute nur die östlichen Bereiche gefahren.
> Welches ist der schwarze Abschnitt vom Sh-Trail?
> Noch nicht wirklich viel MTB-Erfahrung, sodass ich bei dem sehr steilen Teil im 2/5 teilweise lieber mit Fuß draußen am Berg langsam runtergerollt bin, gerade die Fahrrinnen verunsicherten mich noch etwas.
> Die Serpentinenabzweigung nahm ich nicht, sondern rollte gerade weiter.
> ...


Ja der sh trail ist für Anfänger schon sehr schwer vor allem bei dem Wetter. Genau der Serpentinen Abzweig ist die Schwarze. Das Markierte neber dem Saustalltrail. Aus Bürgstadt hilft mir als einer beim Bauen.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (29. Dezember 2020)

Hi, wie ist der Zustand momentan nach den nassen Tagen? Kann man die GH1 momentan befahren oder macht das keinen Sinn?
Gruß Andi


----------



## Sandheide (29. Dezember 2020)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Hi, wie ist der Zustand momentan nach den nassen Tagen? Kann man die GH1 momentan befahren oder macht das keinen Sinn?
> Gruß Andi


Es geht noch, aber es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer. Man sieht gerade an den neuen Abschnitten schon vermehrt tiefen Boden mit Spurrillen. Man merkt halt das viele unterwegs sind wo bei solchen witterungen keine Erfahrung haben und viel kaputtfahren anstatt mal 2 Meter zu schieben. Aber wenn du willst kannst ruhig fahren Strecke ist ja offiziell offen. Aber bitte aufpassen! Gerade der neue Schwarze Abschnitt am SH trail sollte nur gefahren werden wenn man es auch kann da man beim Absteigen wegen den aktuellen Boderverhältnissen kein Gripp in der ersten Steilkurve hat. 
Falls du dich auskennst und nur die Trails fahren willst würde ich dir auch empfehlen die Aufstiege alle auf den Forststraßen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighitter (29. Dezember 2020)

Der Döhner Trail ist jetzt echt super geworden mit den Kickern auch der kleine Northshore ist cool. 
Das schwarze Stück vom Sh ist etwas tricky bei dem Wetter. Weiter unten hast du auch schon angefangen das wird echt super. Danke Dir


----------



## Sandheide (29. Dezember 2020)

bighitter schrieb:


> Weiter unten hast du auch schon angefangen das wird echt super.


Wo weiter unten?

Update. 
Habe gesehen was du meinst. War ich aber nicht gebe das Lob aber gerne weiter.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (7. Januar 2021)

Wie siehts denn momentan aus? Haben sich die Verhältnisse verschlimmert? Wollte mal am Samstag oder Sonntag vorbei, scheint aber so als würde die Sonne bis dahin nicht mehr rauskommen.


----------



## Sandheide (8. Januar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn momentan aus? Haben sich die Verhältnisse verschlimmert? Wollte mal am Samstag oder Sonntag vorbei, scheint aber so als würde die Sonne bis dahin nicht mehr rauskommen.


Verschlimmert hat sich nichts. Ist halt an einigen Stellen "tiefer" matschiger Boden gerade im ersten Abschnitt vom Döhnertrail. Ja Sonne das wäre ma was 😁.


----------



## ksjogo (8. Januar 2021)

Plane morgen eine leicht gekürzte, steilere Version von Bürgstadt aus zu fahren.
Blick von der anderen Seite verspricht Frost, mal schauen, wie viel gefahren wird und wie viel geschoben.


----------



## ksjogo (9. Januar 2021)

Alles gut fahrbar auf dem östlichen Teil (mit dicken Reifen, sonst sind die Uphills wohl etwas sehr glitschig).
War auch etwas Verkehr im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1georg1969 (12. Januar 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Es geht noch, aber es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer. Man sieht gerade an den neuen Abschnitten schon vermehrt tiefen Boden mit Spurrillen. Man merkt halt das viele unterwegs sind wo bei solchen witterungen keine Erfahrung haben und viel kaputtfahren anstatt mal 2 Meter zu schieben. Aber wenn du willst kannst ruhig fahren Strecke ist ja offiziell offen. Aber bitte aufpassen! Gerade der neue Schwarze Abschnitt am SH trail sollte nur gefahren werden wenn man es auch kann da man beim Absteigen wegen den aktuellen Boderverhältnissen kein Gripp in der ersten Steilkurve hat.
> Falls du dich auskennst und nur die Trails fahren willst würde ich dir auch empfehlen die Aufstiege alle auf den Forststraßen zu machen.


Moin, 
bin gestern mal den neuen schwarzen Teil vom SH-Trail hochgewandert.  
Haste Du bitte nen Tip, wie die oberste erste Steilkurve am besten zu fahren ist. Mehr außen und dann nach innen ziehen oder eher innen mit Hinterradversetzen?  Beim "zu Fuß" davor stehen ist mir da keine Ideallinie auf die Schnelle aufgefallen.

Danke und Gruß

Georg


----------



## Sandheide (12. Januar 2021)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Haste Du bitte nen Tip, wie die oberste erste Steilkurve am besten zu fahren ist.





1georg1969 schrieb:


> Mehr außen und dann nach innen ziehen


So würde ich das empfehlen. Hab allerdings schon Leute gesehen die sie eng nehmen.


----------



## Sandheide (25. Januar 2021)

Schleche Nachrichten..  Heute habe ich festgestellt das durch den Döhnertrail 1 Autospuren gehen und unteranderem der Table abgerissen wurde. Es hat sich herausgestellt das ein Gastjäger unterwegs war und sich "angeblich" auf dem Weg zu seinem Hochsitz festgefahren hat und somit keine andere Möglichkeit hatte als den Trail zu fahren. Der Trail ist nun meiner Ansicht so gut wie am Arsch überall Reifenkuhlen, Schlamm und Wasser. 
Also passt auf wenn ihr ihn fahrt.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (25. Januar 2021)

Ja wow... jeden Tag was neues, frustrierend.


----------



## bernd e (25. Januar 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Schleche Nachrichten..  Heute habe ich festgestellt das durch den Döhnertrail 1 Autospuren gehen und unteranderem der Table abgerissen wurde. Es hat sich herausgestellt das ein Gastjäger unterwegs war und sich "angeblich" auf dem Weg zu seinem Hochsitz festgefahren hat und somit keine andere Möglichkeit hatte als den Trail zu fahren. Der Trail ist nun meiner Ansicht so gut wie am Arsch überall Reifenkuhlen, Schlamm und Wasser.
> Also passt auf wenn ihr ihn fahrt.


Dann sollte der Gastjäger mal beim Instandsetzen seine Hilfe anbieten. Wäre fair und zumindest eine kleine Gutmachung für seinen verursachten Schaden.


----------



## Sandheide (25. Januar 2021)

bernd e schrieb:


> Dann sollte der Gastjäger mal beim Instandsetzen seine Hilfe anbieten. Wäre fair und zumindest eine kleine Gutmachung für seinen verursachten Schaden.


Ja das wäre die besten Lösung. Aber ist nicht gewollt. Bzw. bei dem Telefonat mit dem Jagdunterpächter wurde wieder mal deutlich was er von Mountainbikern hält.


----------



## st.fan (25. Januar 2021)

Vor einiger Zeit (2 Jahre?) haben wir ein SUV in den Dönertrail 1 reinfahren gesehen. Habe nur den Kopf geschüttelt. Der ist dann an der Stelle wo der Trail links rauskommt und den Ziehweg quert nach rechts in den Wald rein. Meine dass es eine F-Nummer war.


----------



## ksjogo (26. Januar 2021)

Was ein Murks.


----------



## Sandheide (26. Januar 2021)

st.fan schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit (2 Jahre?) haben wir ein SUV in den Dönertrail 1 reinfahren gesehen. Habe nur den Kopf geschüttelt. Der ist dann an der Stelle wo der Trail links rauskommt und den Ziehweg quert nach rechts in den Wald rein. Meine dass es eine F-Nummer war.


Ja da ist den ihr Hochsitz deswegen haben ma ja des Anfangsstück verlegt. Mittlerweile sind die jäger aus der Gegend um Offenbach.


----------



## bernd e (26. Januar 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Ja das wäre die besten Lösung. Aber ist nicht gewollt. Bzw. bei dem Telefonat mit dem Jagdunterpächter wurde wieder mal deutlich was er von Mountainbikern hält.


Der Jagd-Vorstand bei mir im Ort, zu dem ich einen guten Draht habe, der hat mir schon Geschichten von Jägern und vor allem Gastjäger erzählt, da wundert man sich das die sich nicht selbst umbringen oder nicht auf Lebzeit im Wald verschollen gehen.

Es ist traurig und ärgerlich. Als Aktiver beim MSF-Frammersbach und unseren Bikepark kenne ich das Thema nur zu gut. Leider. Wobei wir noch Glück haben und wir einen offenen Dialog mit den Verantwortlichen und Pächter führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (26. Januar 2021)

bernd e schrieb:


> Wobei wir noch Glück haben und wir einen offenen Dialog mit den Verantwortlichen und Pächter führen.


Mit Gemeinde und Forst u gibt es bei uns auch keine Probleme eher im Gegenteil sind alle Aufgeschlossen und immer für einen guten Kompromiss zu gebrauchen. Nur der Jagdunterpächter meint halt er ist der Chef.. Mal sehe was da jetzt rauskommt. Bürgermeister und Forst sind nicht begeistert was der Jäger sich da erlaubt hat.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Januar 2021)

Drücke die Daumen... echt bitter


----------



## Sandheide (30. Januar 2021)

So sieht der Trail jetzt aus.

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CKqs7igoIsQ/?igshid=1k7q8bxvnq90j


----------



## hardtails (30. Januar 2021)

schon doof wenn man mit atmen ausgelastet ist.....


----------



## Tshikey (30. Januar 2021)

servus sebastian,

mein nick wird dir hier nichts sagen, ich bin bei den mil- trailbauern u. wir sind uns schon mal sonntags auf dem neuen geilen einhorntrail (!!!) begegnet....

von unserer seite her haben dir ja schon einige mithilfe zugesagt, wenn der lockdown mal endlich vorbei ist, kannst du ja einen speziellen döhnertrail-bautag einplanen, hier schreiben dass man's weiß u. dazu dann natürlich auch den betreffenden jägersmann mit einladen! alternativ darf er sich mit einigen kistchen / bratwürsten "freikaufen"... (?)

würde mich freuen wenn ich euch mal beim "buddeln" unterstützen kann!

gruß über'n berg,
georg


----------



## Sandheide (30. Januar 2021)

Tshikey schrieb:


> servus sebastian,
> 
> mein nick wird dir hier nichts sagen, ich bin bei den mil- trailbauern u. wir sind uns schon mal sonntags auf dem neuen geilen einhorntrail (!!!) begegnet....
> 
> ...


Hi.

Danke die Hilfe weiß ich bzw. wir zu schätzen. Daran wird es sicher nicht scheitern um das ganze wieder spaßig und gut fahrbar herzustellen. Ich sehe das Problem hier auch im finanziellen Bereich man wird einiges mit Holz machen müssen um dauerhaft das Problem mit dem Wasser und Schlamm zu lösen. Da kommt dann noch das Forst Problem dazu da ich nicht weiß wann die wieder in dem Waldstück anfangen zu fällen.
Wir haben jetzt mal angefragt ob ma den Trail nicht einfach von oben kommend Links in den Wald verlegen können.  Ist zwar schade um die Northshore usw.  aber dort könnten wir dann was ganz anderes aufziehen. Ich gehe davon aus das wir da Zeit nah eine Lösung finden.

Von dem Jäger kann man nix erwarten. Meiner Meinung nach war das auch Absicht was da passiert ist. Zumindest wenn ich mir die Spuren so anschaue wo er sich "angeblich" festgefahren hat.

Allerdings gibt es auch gute Nachrichten. Wir haben die Woche das Okay für eine Alternative Line am SH-Trail 3 bekommen.


----------



## Tshikey (30. Januar 2021)

in der zunft hat man bei so manchem das gefühl, sie verkriechen sich in den wald weil sozial unfähig.

ne neue linie wäre dann ja auch nicht schlecht!

einfach bescheid geben, ich bin auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## ksjogo (13. Februar 2021)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Radladen in der Umgebung, der sich auch mit MTBs auskennt?
Meine Pike bräuchte ihren ersten 50h Service und eventuell könnte man das Hinterrad etwas zentrieren, beides Dinge, die ich selbst nicht kann/noch nie machte.


----------



## Sandheide (14. Februar 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Radladen in der Umgebung, der sich auch mit MTBs auskennt?
> Meine Pike bräuchte ihren ersten 50h Service und eventuell könnte man das Hinterrad etwas zentrieren, beides Dinge, die ich selbst nicht kann/noch nie machte.


Die Marion in Amorbach kann ich dir empfehlen. In Wertheim gibt es noch einen der service macht aber ob der gut ist keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (14. Februar 2021)

Vom Zweirad Winkler in Eichenbühl habe ich gutes gehört.


----------



## ksjogo (16. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Tipps, hab jetzt einen Termin in Amorbach nächste Woche, die dankenswerter Weise auch mein englisches Rad reparieren, was die Miltenberger Anbieter nicht wollten.
Ich verstehe die Läden da nicht ganz, ich bezahl gerne (viel wenn es sein muss) extra für die Reperatur eines externen Fahrrads, wenn ich mir dafür mein Rad frei aussuchen darf, da sollte man doch offener verhandeln können und nicht kategorisch ausschließen.
Ja, der/die Winkler( Brüder?) ist/sind sympathisch und halfen mir schon mit Gewalt ein klemmende Pedale abzubekommen, aber ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass sie stark auf MTBs fokussiert wären und ihre Öffnungszeiten passen gerade leider nicht in meinen Kalendar.

Andere Frage:
SH-Trail hochfahren - machbar oder nicht? 
4/4 der Canyon - sollte gehen
3/4  die Seitenwellen - zentral machbar
2/4 die Steile - könnte kritisch bis unfahrbar sein
1/4 die Berms - abgesehen vom letzten 'Drop' auf den Weg auch fahrbar
Schon mal jemand die Richtung probiert?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (16. Februar 2021)

WIr haben eigentlich nur Fremdbikes im Haus (Cube, Cannondale) und noch ein Versender (Propain), oben gennante Probleme hatte ich noch nicht. Mein Hausundhofshop ist der 2rad Circle in Bad Vilbel, die freuen sich sogar noch wenn mal kein eBike kommt. Einer der Inhaber ist begeister Enduro und Downhillfahrer (oder ehemals) - ist zwar ausserhalb deiner Region, aber warum man Fremdräder nicht reparieren will, vorallem zur Zeit, verstehe ich auch nicht.

Generelle Frage: Wie siehts momentan in GH aus, und kann man den Rundkurs etwas zusammenstutzen auf die Herausfordensten Trails? Wie sieht es am Döhnertrail aus? War dort selbst noch nicht, aber die meisten Geoparktouren haben halt viel Tretanteil, manchmal auch zuviel für mich und mein Enduro. Suche noch eine alternative zu Hardheim und den Waldschwimmbad/Rittersteintrail in Michelstadt.


----------



## st.fan (16. Februar 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, hab jetzt einen Termin in Amorbach nächste Woche, die dankenswerter Weise auch mein englisches Rad reparieren, was die Miltenberger Anbieter nicht wollten.
> Ich verstehe die Läden da nicht ganz, ich bezahl gerne (viel wenn es sein muss) extra für die Reperatur eines externen Fahrrads, wenn ich mir dafür mein Rad frei aussuchen darf, da sollte man doch offener verhandeln können und nicht kategorisch ausschließen.
> Ja, der/die Winkler( Brüder?) ist/sind sympathisch und halfen mir schon mit Gewalt ein klemmende Pedale abzubekommen, aber ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass sie stark auf MTBs fokussiert wären und ihre Öffnungszeiten passen gerade leider nicht in meinen Kalendar.
> 
> ...


Yepp, bin schon mal 4/4 und 3/4 hoch wenn ich es eiliger und Lust darauf hatte😀 und dann weiter bis zur Schutzhütte über die Eselswegrampe hoch.


----------



## ksjogo (16. Februar 2021)

Ja, die Geoparktouren sind mir meist auch etwas schnörkelig, aber etwas die Route ändern ist ja kein Problem. Sonntag Amorbach 1 gefahren, die ersten 2 Hügel echt cool, aber dann die riesen Schleife in den Westen etwas zäh und irgendwie holte mich der Russenpfad nicht ab. Lag aber vielleicht an der gestauchten Hand und anfangend gefrierenden Fingern.

Den GH kann man durchaus zusammenstutzen, ich bin den noch nie voll gefahren, da der Startpunkt in der Stadt ist und ich glaube beim nördlichen Teil noch ein Stück gesperrt ist.
Meine Variante mit maximal Rauf und runter (und mit Abstecher zu den Maria-Hilf-Treppen anstatt des untersten SH-Teils):




__





						GHJG | 24.4 km Cycling Route on Strava
					

GHJG is a 24.4 km Cycling Route created by Peter S. on February 13, 2021. It has a total elevation gain of 910 meters. Sign up for Strava to save this route and share it with your friends.




					www.strava.com
				



Sofern steil rauf nicht ganz dein Ding ist, kann man an ein paar Stellen etwas entspannter hoch kurven. Von wo willst du denn starten?

Der obere Teil des Döhnertrails wurde leider durch den Autofahrer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und die erzeugten 'Bach'/Tauwasserrinnen bieten momentan mehr Abenteuer als lockeres Fahren, aber das ist das Wintermountainbiken ja eh.

Wie ist momentan die Lage in Michelstadt, will am Wochenende ggf. rüberpedallieren.


Ja, die unter Hälfte und dann nach Rechts, sollte machbar sein wenn es schnell gehen muss.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (16. Februar 2021)

Danke dir für deinen Strava-Link! Würde Waldnah starten wollen, ohne grossartig durch die Stadt zu pedalieren, je nachdem wo es am besten passt - muss ich mir nochmal im Detail anschauen, würde mich an die Stravaroute halten.

Vor zwei Wochen war der Bürgermeistertrail gesperrt. Bin den Kilian-,Ritterstein-, und Waldschwimmbadtrail gefahren. Alles noch im Rahmen machbar, ist halt eine riesige grosse Pfütze, obwohl es da den letzten Teil des Waldschwimmbadtrails am fiesesten getroffen hat - mich hats in der zweiten Runde auch gut am Drop mit dem Baumstamm gelegt, ziemlich am Anfang des letzten Parts - Vorderrad ist an der Kante weggerutscht und schon bin ich vor meinem Bike gedroppt . Je nachdem fahre ich auch nur den Rittersteintrail oder/und den Waldschwimmbadtrail, die restlichen Trails sind für mich das pedalieren nicht wirklich Wert.

Hardheim war da schlimmer, aber die Trails dort sind jetzt dort ohnehin gesperrt wie ich eben gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (16. Februar 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> SH-Trail hochfahren - machbar oder nicht?
> 4/4 der Canyon - sollte gehen
> 3/4 die Seitenwellen - zentral machbar
> ...


4/4, 3/4 kein Problem. 2/4 bin ich mal mit dem Ebike hoch das ist schon sportlich. 1/4 habe ich nicht versucht da der Anfang schon zu steil ist.


LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Generelle Frage: Wie siehts momentan in GH aus, und kann man den Rundkurs etwas zusammenstutzen auf die Herausfordensten Trails? Wie sieht es am Döhnertrail aus?


Döhnertrail wie schon geschrieben im ersten Abschnitt ab ca. der Mitte grauenhaft. Allerdings ist hier auch Rettung in Sicht. Eine erste Umfahrung haben wir schon gebaut die ist aber noch gesperrt. 
Freitag und Samstag wird auch wieder gebaut. Mein Ziel ist es das Anfang März der Trail wieder gut Fahrbar ist.

Hier auch mal ein Vorschlag für eine gekürzte Runde. Da sind alle Trails auf der Engelberg Seite dabei. Beim Sh-Trail allerdings nur Abschnitt 1&2.









						MTB Tour Großheubach | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Sebastian hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 15,4 km | Dauer: 01:39 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## ksjogo (18. Februar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen war der Bürgermeistertrail gesperrt. Bin den Kilian-,Ritterstein-, und Waldschwimmbadtrail gefahren. Alles noch im Rahmen machbar, ist halt eine riesige grosse Pfütze, obwohl es da den letzten Teil des Waldschwimmbadtrails am fiesesten getroffen hat - mich hats in der zweiten Runde auch gut am Drop mit dem Baumstamm gelegt, ziemlich am Anfang des letzten Parts - Vorderrad ist an der Kante weggerutscht und schon bin ich vor meinem Bike gedroppt . Je nachdem fahre ich auch nur den Rittersteintrail oder/und den Waldschwimmbadtrail, die restlichen Trails sind für mich das pedalieren nicht wirklich Wert.


Ist der Bürgermeister wieder offen. Wetter sieht Sonntag gut aus und dann würde ich ggf rüber pedalieren.


Sandheide schrieb:


> Freitag und Samstag wird auch wieder gebaut. Mein Ziel ist es das Anfang März der Trail wieder gut Fahrbar ist.
> 
> Hier auch mal ein Vorschlag für eine gekürzte Runde. Da sind alle Trails auf der Engelberg Seite dabei. Beim Sh-Trail allerdings nur Abschnitt 1&2.
> 
> ...


Braucht ihr Samstag noch Hilfe/wie ist das mit Corona-Regel und bauen? Könnte ggf. dazustoßen.

Ja, die Runde ist auch prima, etwas entspannter als meine.


----------



## Sandheide (18. Februar 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Braucht ihr Samstag noch Hilfe/wie ist das mit Corona-Regel und bauen? Könnte ggf. dazustoßen


Ja das mit den Regeln ist ne gute Frage konnte uns noch keiner beantworten. Letztes Frühjahr wurde uns dazu gesagt wir sollen uns an die geltenden Regeln halten was Personenzahl betrifft. Samstag ist neben meiner Frau schon einer aus nem anderen Haushalt dabei. Aber ich sag dir gerne bescheid für das nächste mal. Kannst ja ach ne runde Radeln und mal kurz anhalten da kann man sich ach mal kennenlernen.


----------



## ksjogo (19. Februar 2021)

Klingt nach einem Plan, wann/wo wollt ihr denn buddlen?


----------



## Sandheide (20. Februar 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem Plan, wann/wo wollt ihr denn buddlen?


Sorry gerade erst gelesen... Waren am oberen Teil vom Döhnertrail.


----------



## ksjogo (20. Februar 2021)

Kein Problem, war wohl deutlich später unterwegs als ihr, neues Teilstück und die neuen Features sahen beim Vorbeifahren auf jeden Fall top aus.


----------



## Sandheide (27. Februar 2021)

So Döhnertrail wurde wiederhergestellt bzw. auch Neuerungen eingebaut. Wenn es die Woche trocken bleibt ist er ab dem nächsten Wochenende wieder komplett fahrbar...





__





						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Stephan1970 (28. Februar 2021)

Super Arbeit Sebastian, wir hatten uns ja gestern an der Strecke kurz unterhalten. Auch der kleine Abstecher am SH Trail ist echt gut geworden. Der Döhner ist meine neue "Jumpline" Lieblingsstrecke bei uns! 
VG, Stephan


----------



## ksjogo (28. Februar 2021)

Coole Sache, ist eingeplant nächstes Wochenende. Bin etwas um Amorbach rumgekurvt die letzten 2 Wochenenden, ist schon sehr anders als die GH-Trails. 100 Spitzkehren und Null Sprünge. Hat beides seine Reize.

Mein Fahrrad war jetzt bei der Marion in Amorbach, scheinen einen guten Job gemacht zu haben mit der Gabel. Wobei ich den Gesamtpreis von 235E für Gabel-Service, Hinterrad zentrieren und neue Bremsbeläge doch etwas überraschend hoch empfand, aber keine Ahnung wie momentan der Markt ist, war schon länger nicht mehr bei einem 'offiziellen' Shop.

Jetzt plage ich mich noch mit Tannus Tubeless Inserts rum, die zusammen mit meinen Conti-Schlappen nicht so richtig auf den Rim wollen. Die Döhner 'Jumpline' setzt meinem Hardtail doch etwas zu, muss den Hinterradreifen besser absichern.


----------



## Das-Licht (1. März 2021)

*@*

*




...ich war gestern auch mal wieder auf der GH1 unterwegs, wollte sie eigentlich komplett fahren, aber irgendwo ist die Beschilderung "mangelhaft". Nachdem ich vom Döhnertzrail kam, und über den Holzplatz wieder auf dem Forstweg bergauf fuhr, müsste es ja irgendwann wieder links auf die andere Bergseite gehen. Dass ich "falsch" war, merkte ich dann, als ich auf jenem Forstweg wieder am Ende des Einhorntrail stand. Da ich bewqusst ohne GPX fahre, achte ich genau uaf die Schilder, doch irgendwo ist wohl was gut getarnt oder missverständlich. Doch immerhin kam ich so zwei mal in den Genuss des Döhnertrails. Das habt Ihr sehr gut gemacht. Auch den Einhorntrail kannte ich in dieser Form noch nicht. Dito die schwarzen Linien. Das habt Ihr super hin bekommen. 





Link zu den Dokubildern habe ich an Ihn (Bild) geschickt.  Und dann habe ich noch ca. 20 Minuten Filmmaterial in "...naja..." Qualität. 

...und ich weiß nicht, warum sich die Fettschrift nicht mehr abwählen lässt.. 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (1. März 2021)

@Das-Licht
Du bist am Holzplatz rechts abgebogen? Dann am Ende das Forstweges wieder rechts einen steilen Waldweg hoch? Dann nach Links?  Dann aber den ersten Abzweig wieder rechts hoch ( da hängt aber kein Schild zum abbiegen) da muss man auf dem weg bleiben. Hier bist du abgebogen oder?  Eigentlich geht es dann ca. 50 Meter weiter vorne links runter Richtung Klotzenhof ( da hängt ein Schild)
Soweit richtig zusammengefasst?

Freut mich aber das dir der Rest gut gefallen hat. Mal sehen was du das nächste mal entdeckst wenn du wieder kommst. 😜

P. S. Wärst dem Sandheiden Schild gefolgt hättest de ein Bier bekommen 😜


----------



## ksjogo (1. März 2021)

Ist die Wegsperrung in dem Teil eigentlich noch aktuell oder konnte man sich mittlerweile einigen?


----------



## Sandheide (2. März 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Ist die Wegsperrung in dem Teil eigentlich noch aktuell oder konnte man sich mittlerweile einigen?


Es wurde schon angefangen eine alternative zu machen. Macht aber der Streckenpate selber und ist auch noch nicht beschildert soweit ich gesehen habe (die läuft oberhalb von dem Grundstück.) Theoretisch kann man auch die eigentliche Strecke fahren. 



 Man kommt an der einen Seite vorbei da der Zaun wieder geöffnet wurde und der Pfosten etwas versetzt. Das Schild kann man getrost ignorieren will nur der Besitzer net verstehen.


----------



## Sandheide (6. März 2021)

@Das-Licht Bilder sind angekommen. Danke dir.


----------



## ksjogo (6. März 2021)

Heute gleich 2x den neuen oberen Teil des Döhner-Trails gefahren, Top-Sache.
Für mich der beste Action-Trail der Gegend.


----------



## st.fan (7. März 2021)

Heute mal wieder die GH1 besucht. Die neuen Elemente im Döhner und die neue schwarze Spur im SH sind👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻. Vielen Dank an die Erbauer!


----------



## Roonieman (9. März 2021)

War heut auch das erste mal dort. Fand die Beschilderung gut. Hatte aber zusätzlich eh den Track aufm Compi, sicher ist sicher . Schönes Ding, die Steigungen teilweise sind schön knackig


----------



## ksjogo (9. März 2021)

Wenn du es noch etwas knackiger willst, ist Eselsweg hochfahren eine Idee.


----------



## Sandheide (28. März 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Ist die Wegsperrung in dem Teil eigentlich noch aktuell oder konnte man sich mittlerweile einigen?





Sandheide schrieb:


> Es wurde schon angefangen eine alternative zu machen. Macht aber der Streckenpate selber und ist auch noch nicht beschildert soweit ich gesehen habe (die läuft oberhalb von dem Grundstück.)


Der neue Abschnitt ist nun beschildert und die Umleitung wurde aufgehoben wie ich gesehen habe.. 

Zusätzlich wurden am 3ten Abschnitt des Sh-trail noch ein paar "positive" Änderungen vorgenommen 😜.. 

Somit sind die Arbeiten an der GH1 fürs erste abgeschlossen ausser es muss irgendwas noch ausgebessert oder repariert werden. Viel Spaß und flow auf den neuen Stücken und kommt gut durch die Frühling/Sommersaison... Man wird sich sicher mal auf den Trails treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ksjogo (28. März 2021)

Dann muss ich die unteren SH-Teile mal wieder besuchen.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Bikefit-Empfehlung in der Umgebung für einen Fitter der es kann und selber tut und nicht einfach Computer-Daten ausdruckt?


----------



## Eiler (14. Mai 2021)

War heute auf der GH1 unterwegs. Einhornrltrail ist top, könnte ruhig länger sein. Doehnertrail war im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr stark verbessert, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Allerdings war er im unteren Teil rechts und links an den Abzweigungen zugelegt mit Ästen. Weiss nicht ob das Absicht ist oder ob das nicht so sein soll.


----------



## Sandheide (14. Mai 2021)

Eiler schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob das Absicht ist oder ob das nicht so sein soll.


Haste zufällig Fotos davon?
Das Problem war auch schon am Donnerstag und da habe ich sie entfernt.. Dann muss ich morgen wohl wieder hin. Haben aktuell irgendeinen Idioten der zulegt oder Bauten zerstört. Zbs. letztes Element am ersten Teil vom Döhnertrail habe ich die letzte Woche 2mal wieder aufgebaut weil die Auffahrt zerstört wurde.


Eiler schrieb:


> Einhornrltrail ist top, könnte ruhig länger sein.


Ja da kann ich dir nur zustimmen ist mit dem Sh-trail auch mein Favorit.
Sind da aber aktuell in Gesprächen wegen Verlängerung. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt wird aber wenn dann zu neuen "Saison" erst Spruchreif werden.


----------



## Affekopp (15. Mai 2021)

Die Dummheit kennt keine Grenzen. Jetzt werden sogar legale Trails zerstört.


----------



## Sandheide (15. Mai 2021)

@Eiler

Ich war heute am Döhnertrail und habe festgestellt das am oberen Abschnitt die Steinüberfahrten auch zerstört wurden. War das bei dir auch schon?


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2021)

...ob das die ersten Auswirkungen einer eigenmächtigen Auslegung der neuen bayrischen Verwaltungsverordnung zum Radfahren sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (15. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...ob das die ersten Auswirkungen einer eigenmächtigen Auslegung der neuen bayrischen Verwaltungsverordnung zum Radfahren sind?


Wundern würde mich nichts.. Bin froh das der oder diejenige nicht die anderen Trails kennt..


----------



## Eiler (15. Mai 2021)

@Sandheide Fotos hab ich leider keine gemacht. Die Steinüberfahrten waren noch in Ordnung gewesen. Ich war so um 15.30 Uhr dort. Das ist echt traurig.


----------



## Affekopp (15. Mai 2021)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht woran sich diese Hohlroller stören.

Legale Trails zu sabotieren ist das absolute dämlichste was es gibt. Streng genommen muss auch ein Schild hin, dass dies ein legaler, genehmigter MTB Trail ist und mutwillige nachgewiesene Zerstörung ebenso geahndet wird.

[gelöscht wegen Überreaktion ]


----------



## Alex1206 (15. Mai 2021)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht woran sich diese Hohlroller stören.
> 
> Legale Trails zu sabotieren ist das absolute dämlichste was es gibt. Streng genommen muss auch ein Schild hin, dass dies ein legaler, genehmigter MTB Trail ist und mutwillige nachgewiesene Zerstörung ebenso geahndet wird.
> 
> ...



Meine Güte. Mit dem Gesabbel machst deinem Forumsnamen echt alle Ehre.
Es ist doof und sollte verfolgt werden. Aber so kommst keinen Meter weiter.


----------



## Affekopp (15. Mai 2021)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Meine Güte. Mit dem Gesabbel machst deinem Forumsnamen echt alle Ehre.
> Es ist doof und sollte verfolgt werden. Aber so kommst keinen Meter weiter.



Ggf. habe ich meinen Frust zu sehr laufen lassen.

Ich bin sicherlich gebrandmarkt, da ich leider, und insbesondere vermehrt seit der neuen bayerischen Gesetzgebung mit unheimlich vielen Idioten konfrontiert wurde. Das geht leider soweit das ich von Rentner mit Megaopjektiv abgelichtet wurde, bis hin zu böswilliger Zerstörungswut mit dem Ziel MTBler körperlich zu schaden.

... Ich wohne nicht weit weg davon, dennoch hat es meine Region nicht geschafft ein ähnliches (legales) Angebot wie der Odenwald zu schaffen. Was sicherlich auch daran liegen mag, dass die Gemeinden meiner Region eher destruktiv als konstruktiv an das Thema ran gehen.

Daher habe ich leider *überhaupt kein Verständnis eine offizielle Strecke* (welche mit viel Engagement entstanden, und durch eine super Beschilderung auch entsprechend & unmissverständlich gekennzeichnet wurde) *mutwillig zu zerstören*.


----------



## Alex1206 (16. Mai 2021)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ggf. habe ich meinen Frust zu sehr laufen lassen.
> 
> Ich bin sicherlich gebrandmarkt, da ich leider, und insbesondere vermehrt seit der neuen bayerischen Gesetzgebung mit unheimlich vielen Idioten konfrontiert wurde. Das geht leider soweit das ich von Rentner mit Megaopjektiv abgelichtet wurde, bis hin zu böswilliger Zerstörungswut mit dem Ziel MTBler körperlich zu schaden.
> 
> ...



Wir kennen das Thema auch.... am Hahnenkamm gibt es auch einige Idioten die allgemein Wege zulegen. Da habe ich auch kein Verständnis dafür. Insbesondere da eine nicht offizielle Strecke betroffen ist, die von Kids gebaut und befahren wird. Gerade da sollte man Nachsicht üben und den Kids ihren Spaß lassen.
Generell bin ich da bei dir.


----------



## st.fan (21. Mai 2021)

Gestern sind wir auf unserer Tour über den Döhnertrail gefahren. Im Abschnitt 1 war die Auffahrt von dem letzten Aufbau (links rüber) zerstört. Das ganze sah nach frischer Wildschweinwühlerei aus und hat auch entsprechend gerochen. Die Frage ist, warum die Wildscheine gerade dort im Trail so aktiv sind. Wurde etwa nachgeholfen?






						ᐅ Wildschwein-Lockmittel Test 2021 - Die besten Wildschwein-Lockmittel im Vergleich
					

lll➤ Jetzt den Wildschwein-Lockmittel Testsieger finden ✅ Ratgeber, Erfahrungen, Stiftung Warentest und Preis-Leistungssieger zu Top Preisen ✅ 2021.



					www.besten-test.de


----------



## Sandheide (21. Mai 2021)

st.fan schrieb:


> Gestern sind wir auf unserer Tour über den Döhnertrail gefahren. Im Abschnitt 1 war die Auffahrt von dem letzten Aufbau (links rüber) zerstört. Das ganze sah nach frischer Wildschweinwühlerei aus und hat auch entsprechend gerochen. Die Frage ist, warum die Wildscheine gerade dort im Trail so aktiv sind. Wurde etwa nachgeholfen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon seltsam. Das ist jetzt das 3te mal wo die Auffahrt zerstört wurde. Haste zufällig ein Foto gemacht? Eigentlich sind in dem Eck so gut wie keine Tiere unterwegs weil die Jäger direkt daneben einen sehr aktiven Hochsitz haben..


----------



## st.fan (21. Mai 2021)

Fotos habe ich leider keine gemacht. An der rechten Ausfahrt zum Fahrweg waren die Wildschweine auch aktiv. Dort habe ich die ein paar Brocken zur Seite geschafft.


----------



## Sandheide (21. Mai 2021)

st.fan schrieb:


> Fotos habe ich leider keine gemacht. An der rechten Ausfahrt zum Fahrweg waren die Wildschweine auch aktiv. Dort habe ich die ein paar Brocken zur Seite geschafft.


War gerade dort. Hab es mir angesehen und gleich wieder repariert.. Mal sehen wie lange es hält. Keine Ahnung ob das Wildschweine waren. Mich wundert das die Teile überall verstreut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st.fan (21. Mai 2021)

Das hatte ich mich auch gefragt. Es war jedoch starker Wildschweingeruch vorhanden.


----------



## Affekopp (21. Mai 2021)

st.fan schrieb:


> Gestern sind wir auf unserer Tour über den Döhnertrail gefahren. Im Abschnitt 1 war die Auffahrt von dem letzten Aufbau (links rüber) zerstört. Das ganze sah nach frischer Wildschweinwühlerei aus und hat auch entsprechend gerochen. Die Frage ist, warum die Wildscheine gerade dort im Trail so aktiv sind. Wurde etwa nachgeholfen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde ich nichtmal unterstellen.

Wildschweine wühlen gerne in aufgeschüttetem Erdhaufen rum. Ist hier nicht anderst.


----------



## Giesskaennchen (6. Juni 2021)

Hi,

war heute jemand auf der Strecke unterwegs und kann was zum aktuellen Zustand schreiben?
Ich will die Woche mal nach Feierabend wieder mal hin, befürchte allerdings dass die heftigen Wolkenbrüche der letzten zwei Tage massiv Spuren der Verwüstung hinterlassen haben.

Greez


----------



## st.fan (6. Juni 2021)

Giesskaennchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war heute jemand auf der Strecke unterwegs und kann was zum aktuellen Zustand schreiben?
> Ich will die Woche mal nach Feierabend wieder mal hin, befürchte allerdings dass die heftigen Wolkenbrüche der letzten zwei Tage massiv Spuren der Verwüstung hinterlassen haben.
> ...


Wir sind heute den Döhnertrail und SH-Trail gefahren. Uns hat es wie immer richtig Spaß gemacht. Klar es war schon feucht, Verwüstungen haben wir keine gesehen.


----------



## Sandheide (7. Juni 2021)

st.fan schrieb:


> Wir sind heute den Döhnertrail und SH-Trail gefahren. Uns hat es wie immer richtig Spaß gemacht. Klar es war schon feucht, Verwüstungen haben wir keine gesehen.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Einhorntrail und Hunnensteintrail sind auch in gutem Zustand.


----------



## Giesskaennchen (7. Juni 2021)

Dangge


----------



## st.fan (8. Juni 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Einhorntrail und Hunnensteintrail sind auch in gutem Zustand.


Dank der super Arbeit von Euch👍🏻 & toll das man wieder zum Hunnenstein abbiegen kann😉


----------



## ksjogo (25. Juni 2021)

Jemand Bock am Samstag eine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## ksjogo (16. Januar 2022)

Wer baut eigentlich am SH rum? Wird immer geiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (17. Januar 2022)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Wer baut eigentlich am SH rum? Wird immer geiler


Ja wird langsam so wie ich mir das vorstelle 😉


----------



## Stephan1970 (17. Januar 2022)

Wo wurde denn was verschönert? 🙂


----------



## ksjogo (17. Januar 2022)

Nach dem Steilstück war ja eigentlich nur Waldweg, jetzt geht es aber länger rechts in den Wald rein mit einem netten Drop (wobei ich da mein Bremsen noch verbessern muss mit der folgenden Kurve).
Und dann nochmal links in den Wald.


----------



## Stephan1970 (17. Januar 2022)

Hört sich gut an, und wird die Tage mal abgerollt. 😃 Großes Lob an den Erbauer, sowie dessen bessere Hälfte! 👍


----------



## Stephan1970 (19. Januar 2022)

Sehr cool geworden der SH. Vor allem der Drop in den Anlieger! 😃 Einhorntrail und Döner waren auch wieder super. Hatte ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr. 😁


----------



## Sandheide (19. Januar 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Sehr cool geworden der SH. Vor allem der Drop in den Anlieger! 😃 Einhorntrail und Döner waren auch wieder super. Hatte ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr. 😁


Jetzt fehlt nur noch der 4te und letzte Abschnitt. Evtl. hat ja jemand ne Idee was ma daraus Zaubern kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1970 (19. Januar 2022)

Meinst du die Rinne, oder den späteren Abschnitt Richtung Wassum?


----------



## ksjogo (19. Januar 2022)

Dürfte man auch außerhalb/neben der Rinne bauen oder muss das alles drinnen bleiben?
Der Tobi Trail am Mil1 hat einen coolen Rinnendrop als Inspiration.


----------



## Sandheide (19. Januar 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Rinne, oder den späteren Abschnitt Richtung Wassum?


Ja die Rinne.. 
Das Stück beim Wassum Stück fällt auf Dauer weg da die Strecke umgelegt wird.


----------



## Sandheide (19. Januar 2022)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Dürfte man auch außerhalb/neben der Rinne bauen oder muss das alles drinnen bleiben?
> Der Tobi Trail am Mil1 hat einen coolen Rinnendrop als Inspiration.


Ich sag mal so. Es muss im Rahmen bleiben das sich keiner beschwert.


----------



## Stephan1970 (19. Januar 2022)

Die Idee mit Drops wie am Ende des 1. Abschnitts vom Tobi find ich auch super. In der Rinne wären Anlieger an der Wand, oder auch Sprünge ala "shark fin" sowie normale Sprünge in der Mitte top. 😀 Gerne helfe ich mit!


----------



## Sandheide (19. Januar 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit Drops wie am Ende des 1. Abschnitts vom Tobi find ich auch super. In der Rinne wären Anlieger an der Wand, oder auch Sprünge ala "shark fin" sowie normale Sprünge in der Mitte top. 😀 Gerne helfe ich mit!


An sowas in der art habe ich auch schon gedacht. Nur sollte die Sache wenn möglich nicht nur für fortgeschrittene fahrbar sein. Also bräuchte ma ne gesunde Mischung. 
Hilfe ist immer willkommen. Das Problem ist nur das ich beim bauen aktuell sehr spontan bin wenn es die Zeit hergibt. 
Wir wollen demnächst allerdings den ersten Teil von Döhnertrail wieder herrichten und die Matschstellen gegen Steinfelder tauschen soweit das mit dem vorhanden Steinen aus der Umgebung dort oben möglich ist. Da des ne längere Aktion gibt wird das an irgendeinem Samstag im Februar stattfinden falls das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Stephan1970 (19. Januar 2022)

Spontan ist ok, einfach mal melden. Dann würde ich mich kurzfristig dazubeamen wenn es bei mir klappt! ✌


----------



## Sandheide (22. Januar 2022)

Der letzte Abschnitt vom Sh-trail ist fertig.
Ich denke das wir das beste daraus gemacht haben und auch versucht haben eure Vorschläge mit unterzubringen. 
Bitte testen und Feedback geben. Danke.


----------



## ksjogo (24. Januar 2022)

Sehr cool, bin gerade nicht im Lande, aber freue mich schon drauf, wenn ich wieder in der Gegend bin.


----------



## Stephan1970 (29. Januar 2022)

Den letzten Abschnitt habt ihr super umgebaut. Daumen hoch! 😃👍
Was mir hier im Bereich Mil/Bü/Gr noch fehlt wäre ne gravity line. Wenn da die Chemie mit dem Förster stimmt, wäre das evtl. zu realisieren! 😇🤟


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (29. Januar 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Den letzten Abschnitt habt ihr super umgebaut. Daumen hoch! 😃👍
> Was mir hier im Bereich Mil/Bü/Gr noch fehlt wäre ne gravity line. Wenn da die Chemie mit dem Förster stimmt, wäre das evtl. zu realisieren! 😇🤟


Was verstehst du unter Gravity line? Jump Line? Oder eher was Richtung downhill?


----------



## Stephan1970 (29. Januar 2022)

Jo, Jumpline 🥰


----------



## Sandheide (29. Januar 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Jo, Jumpline 🥰


Das wird sich bei uns nicht realisieren lassen. Der Forst wäre da eher das kleinste Problem. Jagd, UNB und Verwaltung sind davon schwerer zu überzeugen. Geschweige denn wie es sich dann mit der Haftungsfrage bei solchen Dinge verhält. 
Bei uns wird noch was kommen aber eher in Richtung "Endurotrail" also wie der Einhorn. Da lässt sich bestimmt der ein oder andere drop/Sprung einbauen. Muss natürlich alles im Rahmen bleiben da die Trails ja für alle da sind. Da haben wir von Gemeindeseite schon die Zustimmung erhalten. Begehung hatten wir letztes Jahr auch schon mit der UNB. Jetzt warten wir auf die Antwort wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Stephan1970 (29. Januar 2022)

Ja schade, die Miltenberger hätten es beinahe realisiert und hatten Pläne bei allen Instanzen vorgelegt. Das war ein super Konzept! Leider hat der Förster dass in letzter Minute gekippt...*😔*


----------



## Sandheide (29. Januar 2022)

Du meinst den Dirtspot oder? Ist das nicht eher daran gescheitert das ein anderer angrenzenden Verein sein Grundstück dann doch nicht wie "vereinbart" zur Verfügung (verpachtet) gestellt hat


----------



## Stephan1970 (29. Januar 2022)

Meinem Kentnisstand nach lag es an einem kleinen Streifen Naturschutzgebiet, welcher tangiert war....


----------



## Sandheide (29. Januar 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Meinem Kentnisstand nach lag es an einem kleinen Streifen Naturschutzgebiet, welcher tangiert war...


Naturschutzgebiet in Miltenberg? Wüsste jetzt nicht das es dort eins gibt. 
Was ich mir vorstellen kann ist das es da Vorschriften vom Naturpark Bayrischer Odenwald (falls das Gebiet dort mit reinfällt) gibt inwieweit man da in die Natur eingreifen darf.


----------



## Stephan1970 (29. Januar 2022)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Naturschutzgebiet in Miltenberg? Wüsste jetzt nicht das es dort eins gibt.
> Was ich mir vorstellen kann ist das es da Vorschriften vom Naturpark Bayrischer Odenwald (falls das Gebiet dort mit reinfällt) gibt inwieweit man da in die Natur eingreifen darf.


Ja , gibt es. Nennt sich Landschaftsschutzgebiet. 😉 Und 2000qm wären vom Dirtpark betroffen gewesen. 😔
Und der Tennisclub hätte dann sogar nix mehr mit den Radlern zu tun gehabt, da die Strecke umgelegt worden wäre.


----------



## Sandheide (29. Januar 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Ja , gibt es. Nennt sich Landschaftsschutzgebiet. 😉
> Und der Tennisclub hätte dann sogar nix mehr mit den Radlern zu tun gehabt, da die Strecke umgelegt worden wäre.


Na da ist aber schon ein Unterschied zwischen Landschaft und Naturschutzgebiet 😏. Der ganze Wald dort oben in Miltenberg ist Landschaftsschutzgebiet. Karte kannste hier einsehen Landkreis-miltenberg.de
Ist wir bei uns nur sind wir Spessart und haben noch verschärftere Richtlinien. 
Aber soll ja nicht das Thema hier sein die Verantwortlichen werden schon wissen warum es gescheitert ist. Ich hab das auch nur so erzählt bekommen wie es hier geschrieben haben. 
Hast schon mal mit dem Eric gesprochen ob bei euch in Bürgstadt so etwas realisiert werden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1970 (29. Januar 2022)

Unser Förster ist schon kooperativ, wenn man ihn frühzeitig mit ins Boot holt. Aber das ist ja normal so! Klar geht nicht alles mit ihm, und dann gibt es halt noch Schwarzbauten die ihn nerven. Ideen haben wir definitiv viele. Mal sehen was umgesetzt werden kann.....
Wie wird der untere SH in Zukunft verlaufen?


----------



## Sandheide (29. Januar 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Wie wird der untere SH in Zukunft verlaufen?


Unterhalb vom letzte Abschnitt fällt alles weg. Da ist kein Gemeindwald mehr und irgendein Besitzer hat sich beschwert. 
Also nach dem Abschnitt 4 geht es dann links weg anstatt rechts.


----------



## ksjogo (4. Februar 2022)

Neues Stück ist cool geworden, wobei ich da noch flüssiger durchfahren muss. 

Mehr persönlich sind Rumpeltrails wie der Einhorntrail viel lieber als große Jumplines, also gerne noch mehr davon


----------



## ksjogo (11. April 2022)

Mil1 ist ja gesperrt wegen Sturmschäden. Erlitt die GH1 ähnliches?


----------



## Sandheide (11. April 2022)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Mil1 ist ja gesperrt wegen Sturmschäden. Erlitt die GH1 ähnliches?


Einhorntrail, Hunnensteintrail und Döhnertrail haben wir heute freigeräumt. Allerdings ist der Döhnertrail sehr nass und es hat sich im im ersten Abschnitt ein Bachlauf gebildet. Das wird also noch paar Tage dauern bis ma da trocken durchkommt.
Zum SH-Trail sind wir noch nicht gekommen keine Ahnung wie der Aussieht. Die Zubringer habe ich mir allerdings nicht alle angeschaut da kann ich net sagen ob noch irgendwas rumliegt. Die Forstwege wurden soweit ich gesehen habe auch schon freigeschnitten. Bedenkt aufjedenfall das immer noch irgendwo was liegen könnte.

Update.
SH-Trail Abschnitt 4 unfahrbar. Abschnitt 2 muss man öfters absteigen.

Update.
2ter Abschnitt ist wieder fahrbar. Allerdings nur die "schwarze Line".

Update.
*Alle Trails sind wieder fahrbar. *


----------



## st.fan (8. Mai 2022)

Heute nach langer Verletzungspause endlich wieder auf dem Döhnertrail Abschnitte 1+2 unterwegs gewesen. Dickes Lob an die Trailbauer-Crew, Ihr habt den Trail super verbessert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jodi2 (8. Mai 2022)

Ich war heute auch zufällig da, das erste mal. Döhner Trail hat mir sehr gut gefallen, Einhorn Trail auch gut, die anderen etwas weniger. Landschaftlich ist es für mich eine der schönsten Strecken des Geo Naturpark Odenwald (inklusive den CC und den AM Strecken) und das ist ja sogar eher weniger der Schwerpunkt bei den Endurorstrecken. Dazu Kloster Engelberg und mehrere Weingüter mit Wirtschaft direkt an der Strecke, toll! ;-)

Aber bisher für mich von allen vom Geo Naturpark Odenwald gefahrenen Strecken der mit Abstand schlimmste bergauf. Die Menge an Hm kenne ich/mache ich öfter im Odenwald, aber ich hatte noch keine mit so umfangreichen (lang und mehrfach) Schiebepassagen. Trotz dickem Bauch mag ich Berge und ich kann auch mal ein paar Meter die Zähne zusammenbeißen, aber mind. zwei längere Anstiege waren meiner Meinung nach ohne Motor unfahrbar so lang&steil. Oder steh ich mit der Ansicht alleine da, muss ich doch abnehmen?


----------



## ksjogo (9. Mai 2022)

Die Anstiege sind alle fahrbar und ich persönlich find sie sehr geil. Für die extra Challenge noch den Eselsweg direkt hoch vom Kloster aus anstatt die Schotterkurven.
Verstehe aber auch, wenn man die nicht mag, sind definitiv härter als bei den anderen Geo-Strecken. 
Meine Empfehlung wäre eventuell eine eigene Routenplanung. Die offizielle ist mir meist zu szenisch und lang und fahre ich eigentlich nur beim ersten Mal. Danach kann man die Trails ja freier kombinieren.


----------



## Sandheide (9. Mai 2022)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Döhner Trail hat mir sehr gut gefallen, Einhorn Trail auch gut, die anderen etwas weniger.


Da wir immer versuchen die Strecke zu verbessern könntest du evtl. kurz mitteilen in wie fern sie dir weniger gefallen haben.


----------



## Sandheide (10. Mai 2022)

Da uns immer mehr Leute Ansprechen wie man uns unterstützen kann hier erst mal ein paar Worte über uns. 
Wir sind kein Verein sondern 2, 3 Leute die das hier alles ermöglichen weil sie Spaß haben ohne Zwang oder Druck. Deshalb kann es auch vorkommen das nicht immer alles super gepflegt ist. Gerade jetzt in der "Saison" sind wir auch wieder mehr am Biken daher wird relativ wenig an der Strecke passieren. Allerdings steht der Strecke ein größerer Umbruch bevor. Die Plannungen dafür sind abgeschlossen, es fehlt lediglich das okay der UNB. 

Zum Thema Spenden haben wir uns auch schon länger Gedanken gemacht allerdings haben wir noch keine Lösung gefunden wie man das durchführen kann ohne Gebühren usw. 
Daher haben wir jedem der uns in letzter Zeit gefragt hat nahegelegt er solle doch etwas gutes für die Flüchtlingsunterkunft bei uns im Ort tun. Sei es durch Sach oder Geldspenden vor Ort. Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich noch auf folgende Aktion von uns hinweisen. 




Also schon mal besten Dank an euch für die Unterstützung und habt weiter Spaß an der Strecke.


----------

